# Ask simple questions here



## Mu~

Since some people are already playing, I think there should be a general questions thread here. If you want to ask a question that only needs 1 reply, this is the place.


----------



## Mary30

Thanks for this thread!
The game looks great! 
I wanted to ask about controls: how do you move your character? Is there a button like the 3ds analogic or maybe it’s a tap thing that moves automatically?
Thank you!


----------



## Mu~

I've completed everyone's requests so far and unlocked bunnie and Lily, how do I make them appear in the map?
Do I have to just wait?


Mary30 said:


> Thanks for this thread!
> The game looks great!
> I wanted to ask about controls: how do you move your character? Is there a button like the 3ds analogic or maybe it’s a tap thing that moves automatically?
> Thank you!


Just tap or move your finger to make your character move continuously.


----------



## Trundle

Mary30 said:


> Thanks for this thread!
> The game looks great!
> I wanted to ask about controls: how do you move your character? Is there a button like the 3ds analogic or maybe it’s a tap thing that moves automatically?
> Thank you!



As Mu said, you just tap where you want to go. Also going to add on though, that the movement is very fluid and well designed. Probably some of the best movement I've felt in a mobile game before.


----------



## kayleee

So I’m stupid but how are people playing this already


----------



## Mu~

kayleee said:


> So I’m stupid but how are people playing this already


It was available for Australian players and there's already an apk.


----------



## Maggybeths

Is this game free to download with just in-app purchases?


----------



## mitfy

Maggybeths said:


> Is this game free to download with just in-app purchases?



yes, i believe so


----------



## Maggybeths

mitfy said:


> yes, i believe so



Thank you!


----------



## kayleee

Mu~ said:


> It was available for Australian players and there's already an apk.



How do I become Australian


----------



## Trundle

Anyone know best way to catch some squid? I can never seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## OLoveLy

I have a question: Can we choose the villager to move in?


----------



## Mary30

Mu~ said:


> I've completed everyone's requests so far and unlocked bunnie and Lily, how do I make them appear in the map?
> Do I have to just wait?
> 
> Just tap or move your finger to make your character move continuously.


Thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Trundle said:


> As Mu said, you just tap where you want to go. Also going to add on though, that the movement is very fluid and well designed. Probably some of the best movement I've felt in a mobile game before.


Yeah, it looks great and very fluid, that?s one of the things I loved the most. Thanks for the answer!


----------



## Gruntilda

Is it possible to play this game on a kindle or is it iPhone only?


----------



## Trundle

Gruntilda said:


> Is it possible to play this game on a kindle or is it iPhone only?



It's iOS or Android only. If by Kindle you mean Amazon's FireOS I don't think so. But if you mean a Kindle Reader than no, definitely not.


----------



## keybug55

Can you name your camp?


----------



## creamyy

keybug55 said:


> Can you name your camp?



No, camps don't have names


----------



## Garrett

Trundle said:


> Anyone know best way to catch some squid? I can never seem to find it anywhere.



The beach (bottom right area with the lighthouse).

- - - Post Merge - - -



OLoveLy said:


> I have a question: Can we choose the villager to move in?



You can invite them to visit your campground, but they have a list of requirements first so you'll have to order/craft their favourite furniture and raise your friendship level before they'll agree to visit.


----------



## -Winnie-

Mu~ said:


> I've completed everyone's requests so far and unlocked bunnie and Lily, how do I make them appear in the map?
> Do I have to just wait?.


Yes, you just wait. There is a clock on the map when the next moving round will be. Then all the characters you have unlocked and are not already in your camp will randomly appear on the map.


----------



## mocha.

Trundle said:


> Anyone know best way to catch some squid? I can never seem to find it anywhere.



i find it's easier to catch them with the nets at the beach.


also, to anyone playing on ipad or a compatible tablet, whats the resolution like? does it still run as smoothly?


----------



## -Winnie-

mocha. said:


> also, to anyone playing on ipad or a compatible tablet, whats the resolution like? does it still run as smoothly?


Runs smoothly and looks nice on my android tablet (samsung). Everything is bigger but still round, no pixels or sharp edges showing.


----------



## mocha.

-Winnie- said:


> Runs smoothly and looks nice on my android tablet (samsung). Everything is bigger but still round, no pixels or sharp edges showing.



amazing! thanks for answering!


----------



## Hazel

Does anyone who's playing know if there's a pattern or a specific time the Ables, Labelle and Kicks show up? Because from what I can see so far its random? Like yesterday I had kicks in the morning, Ables in the day and Labelle at night but today so far I've had Labelle in the morning and Ables in the day again so I'm presuming Kicks will show up tonight but yeah


----------



## meearmph

anyone here know if you can expand your campsite?


----------



## extreme-fuzzy-socks

meearmph said:


> anyone here know if you can expand your campsite?



You have to reach level 10 first, then you will unlock the ability to expand to the empty lot next to your tent.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hazel said:


> Does anyone who's playing know if there's a pattern or a specific time the Ables, Labelle and Kicks show up? Because from what I can see so far its random? Like yesterday I had kicks in the morning, Ables in the day and Labelle at night but today so far I've had Labelle in the morning and Ables in the day again so I'm presuming Kicks will show up tonight but yeah



It's totally random, there isn't a set pattern for who will show up.


----------



## dahlialia

Nintendo says that it doesn't run on the iPad mini, but it is ambiguous whether it only doesn't run on the original model mini, or if it doesn't run on the mini 2/3/etc either.  Anyone know?


----------



## MrsResetti

Is there hourly music like the other games?


----------



## Neocmiri

The one question I must have an answer to.
What camp type must I start with to get the tree house amenity? I want that so much, but I don't want to select the wrong one and never be able to get it.


----------



## Bulbamander

Neocmiri said:


> The one question I must have an answer to.
> What camp type must I start with to get the tree house amenity? I want that so much, but I don't want to select the wrong one and never be able to get it.



The game states that it doesn't matter which one you choose you can get all the furniture regardless.


----------



## kayleee

Do you guys accept every friend request you get? I've gotten a lot of them but there's only a few that I can identify as an actual user on this forum. I feel weird accepting random friend requests lol.


----------



## Neocmiri

As far as I'm aware, its an amenity, not furniture, which must mean it doesn't count under the "you can make all furniture regardless"


----------



## Bulbamander

Neocmiri said:


> As far as I'm aware, its an amenity, not furniture, which must mean it doesn't count under the "you can make all furniture regardless"



In that case, I don't know, but I don't think there would be a restriction like this.


----------



## watercolorwish

fml i wanna redownload the game and just start playing again now but i dont wanna get far and then not even be able to pick back where i started once it releases in the us. anyone know if i can transfer data once the us release happens in november?


----------



## zujika

poyonomatopoeia said:


> fml i wanna redownload the game and just start playing again now but i dont wanna get far and then not even be able to pick back where i started once it releases in the us. anyone know if i can transfer data once the us release happens in november?


ive also been wondering this. this is all ive really been able to find so far



> Even though you've side-loaded the game, when it does eventually become available in your region it will receive updates and your user data will be carried over - you don't have to worry about losing progress by installing the game early. The title is listed on Google Play now but can only be downloaded in Australia - but by all means add it to your wish list so you can grab the update the moment it goes live.
> Or you can wait until late November, the choice is yours.



source: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...crossing_pocket_camp_early_on_ios_and_android


----------



## kayleee

zujika said:


> ive also been wondering this. this is all ive really been able to find so far
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...crossing_pocket_camp_early_on_ios_and_android



I wonder if this applies to iOS?


----------



## UnderWish

Will Americans have to start over when the official game releases if we wanna make in-app purchases? I downloaded it by making an AUS Account for itunes and it isnt letting me use my debit card or PayPal since they're not from Australia. 
I tried switching over to my American account as well and it still says Im using my old Apple ID for it, which is definitely odd.
I might be able to transfer my data over after the official release by switching my Nintendo acct back to america and loading the data it saved there, but I'm worried my entire month of doing thing in ACPC will be for nothing if I cant bring my progress over /:


----------



## samyfav

Do you know if save data is tied to the nintendo account, so it can be accessed on two different devices?


----------



## zujika

kayleee said:


> I wonder if this applies to iOS?


im not sure!

from what i understand of ios, would you even need to ever re-download anything?
i mean, whats the harm in the game just thinking you live in australia and having it 
connected to your fake ios australia account even when the NA/Europe title is launched...


----------



## Chick

UnderWish said:


> Will Americans have to start over when the official game releases if we wanna make in-app purchases? I downloaded it by making an AUS Account for itunes and it isnt letting me use my debit card or PayPal since they're not from Australia.
> I tried switching over to my American account as well and it still says Im using my old Apple ID for it, which is definitely odd.
> I might be able to transfer my data over after the official release by switching my Nintendo acct back to america and loading the data it saved there, but I'm worried my entire month of doing thing in ACPC will be for nothing if I cant bring my progress over /:


I’m actually not sure in that case.
My guess is that you connecting your Nintendo account to the American version would mean that you actually have to restart your game, since you’re on a different Apple ID and you’re in a different country. 
_God bless that I’m actually an Aussie, omg_
Anyways, I have a question.
*Are you allowed to refurbish furniture in this game?*


----------



## QueenOpossum

zujika said:


> im not sure!
> 
> from what i understand of ios, would you even need to ever re-download anything?
> i mean, whats the harm in the game just thinking you live in australia and having it
> connected to your fake ios australia account even when the NA/Europe title is launched...



Can't make purchases. Many people would like to support the game financially.


----------



## zujika

enleft said:


> Can't make purchases. Many people would like to support the game financially.


interesting. i guess i didn't really think that you couldn't use american/european cards on an australian account. that makes total sense though! thanks for letting me know!! : p


----------



## UnderWish

Less of a question more of a tiny rant I'd rather not make a thread for.
_I have the Guitar and the Drums and a Lamp and the animals will just stand there for a good 20 minutes clicking it every few moments and its the most annoying thing I've ever experienced._
*APOLLO STOP MESSING WITH THE DAMN LAMP. xD*


----------



## cosmylk

samyfav said:


> Do you know if save data is tied to the nintendo account, so it can be accessed on two different devices?



yea, I use it on my phone and my tablet, its tied to your Nintendo account~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Neocmiri said:


> As far as I'm aware, its an amenity, not furniture, which must mean it doesn't count under the "you can make all furniture regardless"


You unlock them as you level up but you can't build them unless you build the pre-requisite amenity.
so it doesn't matter which campsite you start with its all to do with leveling up and getting the crafting materials to make them haha


Spoiler: boop












- - - Post Merge - - -



kayleee said:


> Do you guys accept every friend request you get? I've gotten a lot of them but there's only a few that I can identify as an actual user on this forum. I feel weird accepting random friend requests lol.



I usually just accept everyone give me more chances to get help in the quarry.
its not like they can talk to you or do anything to your campsite anyways.
besides if I find cute campsite layouts I like sharing them ; v;


----------



## HorseSalt

Hey! I was wondering a few things.
1. Are those things you purchase in game necessary for a lot of  fun things?
2. Is it a daily check in style game?
3. Does it have amiibo? (I wouldn't expect so but you never know)
4. Is there a lot to do in general?

Thank you!


----------



## cosmylk

HorseSalt said:


> Hey! I was wondering a few things.
> 1. Are those things you purchase in game necessary for a lot of  fun things?
> 2. Is it a daily check in style game?
> 3. Does it have amiibo? (I wouldn't expect so but you never know)
> 4. Is there a lot to do in general?
> 
> Thank you!



1. do you mean like camping furniture?
if so then yes, you need own specific furniture to invite a villager to your campsite,
and you need to be friend villagers to unlock more furniture and villagers.

2. Like a daily log in item thing? there are two going on at the moment.
but the game its self is real time based, I think villagers you've unlocked circle the areas every 3 hours.

3. no amiibo (as of yet?) but doubtful they will add NFC capabilities.
because not all phones can handle it and would be a possible unfair advantage.

4. Yes in the aspect that you need to collect items for villagers to get materials to make items and stuff.
but also that when you have your crafting window full you can be a loss for things to do. but like I said before villagers cycle every 3 hours giving you new villagers to do quests for and stuff.

(not sure if any of that is understandable)


----------



## 50m4ra

Can I change my region to America on release?


----------



## cosmylk

50m4ra said:


> Can I change my region to America on release?


looking in the settings there doesn't seem to be a way to change your region, but that may be because there aren't any other regions to change to yet.


----------



## Mu~

How do I unlock the swimming pool amenity?


----------



## cosmylk

Mu~ said:


> How do I unlock the swimming pool amenity?



gotta do all the sports amenities.

Sport Tent LVL3 > Half Pipe (Skate Rink) LVL 5 > Swimming Pool


----------



## Mu~

milk.desu said:


> gotta do all the sports amenities.
> 
> Sport Tent LVL3 > Half Pipe (Skate Rink) LVL 5 > Swimming Pool


Can I have the swimming pool while having the natural tent at the same time? I hate the sports theme but am a fan of the pool.


----------



## cosmylk

Mu~ said:


> Can I have the swimming pool while having the natural tent at the same time? I hate the sports theme but am a fan of the pool.



yepyep I currently have the Picnic Rug (Natural) and the Tree Swing (Cute)
you can remove them once you upgrade them but you need to upgrade them to unlock the next stage
*edit:* you need to have them placed to upgrade them


----------



## kayleee

How do you sell furniture ???


----------



## tolisamarie

Gruntilda said:


> Is it possible to play this game on a kindle or is it iPhone only?



I'm playing on a Kindle Fire now. All you have to do is follow the instructions here to install Google play. It only takes a few minutes.

how-to-install-google-play-on-fire-tablets-in-5-minutes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mu~ said:


> How do I unlock the swimming pool amenity?



First would need to build the sporty tent (12 hours), then upgrade it to level 3 (level 2 is immediate, level 3 takes another 12 hours). This unlocks the skate ramp. You need to build this, then upgrade it to level 5. This will *finally* unlock the swimming pool. 

I'm working on upgrading the ramp now. It will take many days (48 hours to build the ramp initially) then 4 more upgrades. Yikes!!

I'll let you know how many days it takes to build the pool once I start it.

Once I finish the pool, I'll use the second amenity spot to build the other 3 tents and their 2nd and 3rd level amenities. This is sort of necessary as a campers friendship score is maxed at certain levels until you build their corresponding amenity.


----------



## Garrett

Can the different themes for the tents and amenities be swapped around once you've built them? I'm currently just having a natural theme, but I'll do all of them in turn as long as you don't have to start from scratch each time.


----------



## Fame

if i change the region on my nintendo account can i change it back to my original one later when it releases in the uk? and will i still have my save data?


----------



## tolisamarie

Garrett said:


> Can the different themes for the tents and amenities be swapped around once you've built them? I'm currently just having a natural theme, but I'll do all of them in turn as long as you don't have to start from scratch each time.



Once you complete a tent or amenity you can put it away in your storage and take it back out whenever you want it. You don't have to demolish and rebuild - thank goodness!


----------



## KingofHearts

kayleee said:


> How do I become Australian



Yes, same


----------



## Garrett

tolisamarie said:


> Once you complete a tent or amenity you can put it away in your storage and take it back out whenever you want it. You don't have to demolish and rebuild - thank goodness!



Thank you, that's a relief! 

It's making more sense now I have over eight animals and now have the option to swap them out.


----------



## Acnl_starfall

1. is there hourly music?

2. is it a spinoff game like HHD

3. is there hourly music


----------



## shayx

Which animal coordinates with the rest of the modern set?  I have the first 3/4, but who unlocks the rest?


----------



## cosmylk

shayx said:


> Which animal coordinates with the rest of the modern set?  I have the first 3/4, but who unlocks the rest?



Roscoe unlocks the rest of the pieces.
I think I unlocked him at 25? mayybe?
I don't actually recall D:


----------



## shayx

milk.desu said:


> Roscoe unlocks the rest of the pieces.
> I think I unlocked him at 25? mayybe?
> I don't actually recall D:



Many thanks!


----------



## Blackreach

Can you own a house in the game? and expand it with rooms and decorate it as you like? :S


----------



## shayx

Tareq said:


> Can you own a house in the game? and expand it with rooms and decorate it as you like? :S



You own a campsite that can be decorated like a house in a regular AC game.  You also own a van, which you can have painted and decorated on the inside.  The van can be expanded as well, like other AC houses, such that you can expand the interior of the van, and add a roof (another "room").  While you can own two tents in addition to the campsite, you cannot enter or decorate these tents.


----------



## Mu~

How do I make my RV look bigger? I've expanded it 3 times and still looks the same in the outside. No 2nd floor visible from there.


----------



## Ezamoosh

Can you kick villagers out of your campsite to make room? Or see your capacity anywhere?


----------



## Mu~

Ezamoosh said:


> Can you kick villagers out of your campsite to make room? Or see your capacity anywhere?


Go to the campsite map, tap on the cat icon, then tap on the villager you want out, then tap "send home" or something like that.


----------



## Snow

Mu~ said:


> How do I make my RV look bigger? I've expanded it 3 times and still looks the same in the outside. No 2nd floor visible from there.



Looking in other people's campers, there is no change to the outside appearance no matter how big it is inside. There's just the two different styles (retro or modern) but that has nothing to do with what you've done inside.


----------



## Namekians

Any idea what the max lvl is for your player character?


----------



## Blackreach

How big are the houses compared to New leaf? Like rooms and size?


----------



## Celeste13

Can anyone playing the game confirm the reports from Youtube channels that Halloween was not in the game? Has Nintendo or the company they are working with indicated different regions will have different holidays?


----------



## Garrett

No Halloween. 

KK doesn't even sing on a Saturday.


----------



## Snow

I suspect we won't see anything seasonal until Jingle and Toy Day. But hopefully in 2018 we'll see lots of seasonal stuff!


----------



## shayx

shayx said:


> Many thanks!



As an update, Roscoe and the extra modern set pieces come at level 29.


----------



## Kaey

shayx said:


> As an update, Roscoe and the extra modern set pieces come at level 29.



Roscoe unlocked fairly early for me, I believe it's either random or depends on what type of campsite you chose in the beginning.


----------



## Awesomebrendan

halloween did not happen i’m australian so i know


----------



## Fleshy

...how do you pay off your loan? 

it's probably super simple, but I can't find the option anywhere, and I can't upgrade my camper until I do so


----------



## Garrett

Fleshy said:


> ...how do you pay off your loan?
> 
> it's probably super simple, but I can't find the option anywhere, and I can't upgrade my camper until I do so



Bottom right icon brings up a menu, select Loan.


----------



## QueenOpossum

So for your friends list - I know it's limited to like 100 - can you see when someone last logged in, so you can purge inactive users to bring in more active ones for kudos/the quarry?


----------



## Garrett

Friends are listed in activity order so the most recent are at the top, the more casual all the way down at the bottom.


----------



## Snow

Kaeluh said:


> Roscoe unlocked fairly early for me, I believe it's either random or depends on what type of campsite you chose in the beginning.



Yeah it's totally random other than the first batch -- my friends and I are getting them all in totally different order.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also FYI the level 10 "reward" from your campers isn't the item; it's a request to make the item and put it in your campsite. I've gotten a couple of them and they take TONS of resources. That was an unpleasant surprise!


----------



## QueenOpossum

Garrett said:


> Friends are listed in activity order so the most recent are at the top, the more casual all the way down at the bottom.


perfect - thank you!


----------



## Blackreach

How big are the houses compared to New leaf? Like rooms and size?
and how many rooms can you decorate?


----------



## Garrett

There are no houses, watch the Direct.

You have a RV to decorate so two "rooms" there, then a campground to decorate, so four "rooms" there.


----------



## Starrynight44

I'm trying to choose between the cute camp or the natural camp, I read that the cute camp items are lovely but i what are the natural items theme?


----------



## Louis

Starrynight44 said:


> I'm trying to choose between the cute camp or the natural camp, I read that the cute camp items are lovely but i what are the natural items theme?



After you have made a natural tent, you can get a picnic set. If you have the picnic set, you can make a tree house.


----------



## Cheshire

Does anyone know how to link a Twitter/Facebook account to Pocket Camp? It?s listed as a My Nintendo Rewards mission worth 300 points each (... which I would very much like to get - but I can?t find the option to link them anywhere)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

So, I was wondering how we move villagers out of our camp, I've gotten to the point where I can't invite any more in, I can unlock them but they say like "Oh, there's no room for me, give me a call if a spot opens up!" and I really want to switch out some of them... how do I go about doing that? (If you answer can you like this so I can find it/know someone answered it.)


----------



## BlondElin

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So, I was wondering how we move villagers out of our camp, I've gotten to the point where I can't invite any more in, I can unlock them but they say like "Oh, there's no room for me, give me a call if a spot opens up!" and I really want to switch out some of them... how do I go about doing that? (If you answer can you like this so I can find it/know someone answered it.)



It took me a while to find, but if you go to your campsite, then on the top right you have the menu button and 4 other, the one that looks like a cat (?) is the button you are searching for! There you can see who is in your campsite and move them in and out


----------



## Espionage

I've literally just started playing so I was curious if there's such thing as in-app purchases for it?


----------



## shayx

Question I had recently--Do we all have the same amount of the same fruit trees?  Sure, we all have at least one tree of every type (in the upper right area), but what does everyone have in the top left?  I have apples and pears.  Is that the same for everyone?


----------



## Cheshire

shayx said:


> Question I had recently--Do we all have the same amount of the same fruit trees?  Sure, we all have at least one tree of every type (in the upper right area), but what does everyone have in the top left?  I have apples and pears.  Is that the same for everyone?


Apparently not, since I have peaches and pears in the second location. Interesting!


----------



## tolisamarie

I have cherries and peaches!


----------



## shayx

Whoa!  Holy cow.  Good to know! I'm drowning in apples and pears.  Will list them for sale more.


----------



## tolisamarie

Cheshire said:


> Does anyone know how to link a Twitter/Facebook account to Pocket Camp? It‘s listed as a My Nintendo Rewards mission worth 300 points each (... which I would very much like to get - but I can‘t find the option to link them anywhere)



Click on the friends menu, then click  "Add Friend"  

You connect to Facebook and Twitter here.


----------



## shayx

Anyone else notice that ACPC didn't switch with Daylight Savings?  I looked it up, and apparently some but not all of Australia observes daylight savings time.  I wonder if we'll be an hour off from here until full launch?


----------



## Garrett

No, it's fine for me on UK time and we changed last weekend.


----------



## Aquari

Is there any way to cancel a retail craft order?


----------



## Magik_Mike

Uttumori said:


> Is there any way to cancel a retail craft order?


Unfortunately not ;(


----------



## Sowelu

I have a few questions...

 - Is there hourly music? Or, is it just one looping song? Is it relaxing?
 - Does the game use haptic feedback? Perhaps as fruit falls to the ground, or as a fish are tugging?
 - Can you go inside the tents? If not now, is that something that you build up to or are they just decoration?
 - Do the little mobile shops 'in town' close, or are they open all the time?
 - Does the campsite have the ability to expand, or is the size fixed regardless of level?
 - Has it rained yet? I know it's too early for snow, but was wondering if there are weather changes.
 - Is there any kind of free roaming play? Like, can you just wander, fish, collect shells and fruit without tasks popping up?
 - Does the game save automatically, or do you need to save before exiting?


----------



## Cheshire

Sowelu said:


> I have a few questions...



 - Is there hourly music? Or, is it just one looping song? Is it relaxing?
I think it’s the same hourly music as in New Leaf (or it’s at least so close that I fail to notice a difference).

 - Does the game use haptic feedback? Perhaps as fruit falls to the ground, or as a fish are tugging?
No.

 - Can you go inside the tents? If not now, is that something that you build up to or are they just decoration?
No, they are just decorations. However, villagers can interact with them.

 - Do the little mobile shops 'in town' close, or are they open all the time?
They are open all day and night and the items they sell change every six hours at 1 and 7 o’clock.

 - Does the campsite have the ability to expand, or is the size fixed regardless of level?
It’s fixed for now. However, you can expand your camper.

 - Has it rained yet? I know it's too early for snow, but was wondering if there are weather changes.
No, some villagers even make remarks about the constant perfect weather.

 - Is there any kind of free roaming play? Like, can you just wander, fish, collect shells and fruit without tasks popping up?
Of course. You can roam freely and simply ignore the villager’s requests and goals.

 - Does the game save automatically, or do you need to save before exiting?
It saves automatically.


----------



## tolisamarie

Not sure about the music, it annoyed me so I turned it off in the settings menu, something I wish regular Animal Crossing had an option to do!

No haptic feedback on my Kindle Fire, not sure about phones.

You can't go inside tents or interact with amenities at all, but the animals interact with them. You need to build amenities to increase max friendship levels with villagers.

The market place never closes but it rotates every 6 hours. With each rotation there are 3 pieces of furniture and 3 items of either clothes, shoes or accessories.

You can expand your RV but not your camp.

There is no rain or even cloudy days. Sunny all the time!

You can collect bugs, fish, shells, and fruit at your leisure.

The game saves automatically.

Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## Sowelu

Thanks to you both for answering my questions! Since this is a brand new game, perhaps this soft release in Australia was just to test the waters and get some early real use feedback. Hopefully the result will be an already updated app (with more features) when it's rolled out to the rest of the world. It looks great as it is, though!


----------



## Fleshy

I've reached the max level with almost all the villagers that aren't "natural" so I want to replace my natural (level 3) tent with a cute or cool tent temporarily, but I was wondering, when I replace it again with the original natural tent, will it still be level 3, or will it be level 1, and I'll have to upgrade it twice again?


----------



## Garrett

Once you upgrade, then you've upgraded permanently. Plus, you'll be able to level up further even without the amenity remaining. 

Thank goodness!


----------



## Licorice

Is Deli or Bea in this?


----------



## Snow

Licorice said:


> Is Deli or Bea in this?



Not yet. Only 40 villagers are unlockable, but I believe they will be releasing more soon


----------



## Bulbamander

Does anyone know what day of the week the weekly missions reset?


----------



## Katelyn

Bulbamander said:


> Does anyone know what day of the week the weekly missions reset?



I think it’s Monday. I’m not 100% sure but that’s what I read somewhere


----------



## Mu~

Any idea of how long do I have to wait for the reward from shovel strike quarry to change?


----------



## tolisamarie

Mu~ said:


> Any idea of how long do I have to wait for the reward from shovel strike quarry to change?



3 hours.


----------



## Starrynight44

Does k.k. sliders question at the beginning do anything?


----------



## Katelyn

Starrynight44 said:


> Does k.k. sliders question at the beginning do anything?



I'm pretty sure it just affects the clothes you're wearing as well as the villager you start with and the order you unlock the rest of the villagers.


----------



## Buster Bunny

What is the system requirements?
I downloaded and crashed, then I updated my device and only got the start up screen, but crashed again.


----------



## Katelyn

Buster Bunny said:


> What is the system requirements?
> I downloaded and crashed, then I updated my device and only got the start up screen, but crashed again.



iOS or Android?


----------



## mitfy

how many villagers can we have at our camp at a time? and then what do we do if we want a different villager with us? can you request someone leave? what's the deal with all that.


----------



## Jacob

Not sure if this has been answered, is there a maximum for the amount of friends you can add?

If so, what is it? I want to add everyone on the Friends ID list sticky, but not if there's a tight limit.


----------



## Flare

Is the theme one chooses in the beginning changeable or no? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Starrynight44 said:


> Does k.k. sliders question at the beginning do anything?


K.K's questions just seem like general questions and basically for one to choose on their preferences, Isabelle's seems to have more priority as hers determine your starter villager and beginning furniture(Either Apollo, Goldie, Rosie, and Jay(they are all the same but choosing "cool", "cute", "natural", and "sporty" shows who you bond with first. Then furniture is also always the same but the things shown with the villager is what you get with them early.)


----------



## Kishadi

mitfy said:


> how many villagers can we have at our camp at a time? and then what do we do if we want a different villager with us? can you request someone leave? what's the deal with all that.



Once you get a little into the game, past the tutorial I think, theres an option to send campers home. Once you invite them once you can send them away and call them back as you please! On the right side of the screen theres a small cat icon, you can click it to do this, you can have 8 campers at once as well. Then you just click on the camper you want to send away, or you click on a plus symbol to ask someone to come back.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jacob said:


> Not sure if this has been answered, is there a maximum for the amount of friends you can add?
> 
> If so, what is it? I want to add everyone on the Friends ID list sticky, but not if there's a tight limit.



I'd like an answer here as well... I currently have 10 friends so I'm not sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flare said:


> Is the theme one chooses in the beginning changeable or no?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> K.K's questions just seem like general questions and basically for one to choose on their preferences, Isabelle's seems to have more priority as hers determine your starter villager and beginning furniture(Either Apollo, Goldie, Rosie, and Jay(they are all the same but choosing "cool", "cute", "natural", and "sporty" shows who you bond with first. Then furniture is also always the same but the things shown with the villager is what you get with them early.)



It isn't, but its not too important. It just decides what set of furniture you get to start but you can craft all of the items from overy set available in the beginning right away if you want to completely change!


----------



## Bcat

Can you customize furniture?


----------



## Biyaya

Do more stretch goals appear as you complete them?


----------



## Chicha

Jacob said:


> Not sure if this has been answered, is there a maximum for the amount of friends you can add?
> 
> If so, what is it? I want to add everyone on the Friends ID list sticky, but not if there's a tight limit.



Yeah, I'm really curious about this too. I'd like to add more people but that highly depends on the limit. Hopefully someone has an answer.


----------



## Flare

Soti said:


> Do more stretch goals appear as you complete them?


Yep! My stretch goals expanded as I finished my first ones.


----------



## AngelBunny

how do you do the friend finder quiz thing?


----------



## watercolorwish

Bunny from tiger said:


> how do you do the friend finder quiz thing?



its on the website someone said i think

- - - Post Merge - - -

does it tell us when someone adds us back or accepts a friend request?


----------



## Fjoora

How often does the marketplace refresh daily? I had hats and furniture in the afternoon and then clothing and furniture in the evening. Is there a timer?


----------



## Chicha

Jesirawr said:


> How often does the marketplace refresh daily? I had hats and furniture in the afternoon and then clothing and furniture in the evening. Is there a timer?



I believe it’s every six hours. I’ve seen people say 1am, 7am, 1pm, and 7pm. 


I’ve seen people give bell gifts from 10 bells to 200. How do you do that?


----------



## Han Solo

Jacob said:


> Not sure if this has been answered, is there a maximum for the amount of friends you can add?
> 
> If so, what is it? I want to add everyone on the Friends ID list sticky, but not if there's a tight limit.



I think I saw a post where someone reached the maximum amount and it was 100 like the 3DS. c:


----------



## Dede

Chicha said:


> I’ve seen people give bell gifts from 10 bells to 200. How do you do that?



I think the bell gifts come from when you "lend a hand" to a friend. And the amount of bells is determined by whether or not they got into Shovelstrike Quarry maybe? Not too sure.


----------



## Buster Bunny

Katelyn said:


> iOS or Android?



Android.


----------



## Swiftstream

How does one make more bells?


----------



## Alcor

Pocket Camp bells are obtained primarily three ways

1) Completing Quest for villagers as a reward
2) Talking/Listening to villagers at your Camp as a random reward
3) Selling bugs/fish/fruits you find via Items menu
(or putting them up on the market box for others to buy off you)

bells can also be obtained by completing achievements or daily quest and leveling up
1) Club Nintendo (Menu > My Nintendo)
2) in-game Goals such as 'Stretch Goals' achievements (Menu > Goals > Stretch Goals)
3) Quarry rewards might sometimes appear as bells (Map > Shovelstrike Quarry) which cycles reward periodically

and also lastly, you can get bells from Your Friends giving you Kudos (100 bells per)
but I wouldn't rely on that, since it's not really something you can control,
but just hope for the generosity of other players spending their time to visit your town...
(A Friend Visits your Town > Talks to you > select Give Kudos)


----------



## A r i a n e

Bcat said:


> Can you customize furniture?



^ would also like to know this


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> Can you customize furniture?



You unlock other colors of furniture from what I've seen.  For example, Bunnie I believe gives you the Lovely Chair, but Bitty gives you the option to make the lovely chair bright pink instead of pale pink.


----------



## ~ Silvie

Are there any dress? Currently i'm seeing only t-shirt + skirt or shorts (T⌓T)


----------



## A r i a n e

~ Silvie said:


> Are there any dress? Currently i'm seeing only t-shirt + skirt or shorts (T⌓T)



^ this, and also are there GracieGrace and unorderable clothes, or just the ones from Able Sisters?


----------



## Ryumia

A r i a n e said:


> ^ this, and also are there GracieGrace and unorderable clothes, or just the ones from Able Sisters?


I'm not sure if there are any dresses since I started the game yesterday. But... I was able to get worn-out jeans for my character in Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp.


----------



## angiepie

How can you call an animal? I want to call Ketchup but the call option is greyed out and won?t let me touch it.


----------



## A r i a n e

Ryumia said:


> I'm not sure if there are any dresses since I started the game yesterday. But... I was able to get worn-out jeans for my character in Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp.



Thanks! I actually answered my own question by adding friends, some had unorderable clothes and dresses


----------



## Megan.

angiepie said:


> How can you call an animal? I want to call Ketchup but the call option is greyed out and won’t let me touch it.



You need to complete their special requests and have them above level their required level (3, 5 or 7).


----------



## Chicha

Dede said:


> I think the bell gifts come from when you "lend a hand" to a friend. And the amount of bells is determined by whether or not they got into Shovelstrike Quarry maybe? Not too sure.



Ah okay, thank you for the answer! That makes perfect sense. 


I have another question: is it worth using leaf tickets to add another slot to craft furniture? Or am I better off saving them for something else?


----------



## Garrett

My advice after playing for the last few weeks is to indeed spend your tickets on the extra craft slots. Totally worth it as it will save you a lot of time crafting.


----------



## Ellexi

Why do cute villagers refer to people as their "fans"? Are they meant to be superstars in the game? haha



Chicha said:


> I have another question: is it worth using leaf tickets to add another slot to craft furniture? Or am I better off saving them for something else?


I used my tickets to expand my slots for crafting. I'd rather have 3 pieces of furniture being made constantly, than waste them on nets or honey.

IMO a general rule of thumb for games is that it's usually a good idea to expand your slots/inventory/etc. The good thing with leveling is that it expands your inventory for you so you don't have to, but crafting slots are a nice investment.

Otherwise I'd use my tickets on special furniture items, RV recolors, or possibly speeding up projects I need ASAP. All of those mentioned, though, seem less important to me than my crafting slots


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

A r i a n e said:


> ^ this, and also are there GracieGrace and unorderable clothes, or just the ones from Able Sisters?



Yes, there are dresses and some GracieGrace clothes. The dress I'm wearing right now is GracieGrace, and I bought the red silk hat and shearling boots which are also from her.


----------



## Flare

Uhh anyone know if Glasses and Pants are rare? Can't seem to find any.


----------



## A r i a n e

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yes, there are dresses and some GracieGrace clothes. The dress I'm wearing right now is GracieGrace, and I bought the red silk hat and shearling boots which are also from her.



I noticed that after I posted and added you ^^

another question: what's the maximum you can increase inventory, and is it worth spending lots of tickets on it? I'm getting kinda frustrated having to sell stuff every time I find something new


----------



## Chicha

Garrett said:


> My advice after playing for the last few weeks is to indeed spend your tickets on the extra craft slots. Totally worth it as it will save you a lot of time crafting.



Yeah, definitely. Thank you for your input!



Ellexi said:


> Why do cute villagers refer to people as their "fans"? Are they meant to be superstars in the game? haha



They're onto us. 



> I used my tickets to expand my slots for crafting. I'd rather have 3 pieces of furniture being made constantly, than waste them on nets or honey.
> 
> IMO a general rule of thumb for games is that it's usually a good idea to expand your slots/inventory/etc. The good thing with leveling is that it expands your inventory for you so you don't have to, but crafting slots are a nice investment.
> 
> Otherwise I'd use my tickets on special furniture items, RV recolors, or possibly speeding up projects I need ASAP. All of those mentioned, though, seem less important to me than my crafting slots



Good points! I caved in and got the extra crafting slot. There's animals I'd love to invite but the amount of time it takes to invite them is a little daunting. Ah well, at least it keeps me coming back to the game. 



Flare said:


> Uhh anyone know if Glasses and Pants are rare? Can't seem to find any.



I'd like to know this as well. ;_;


----------



## RobinHoody

Hey 

I just started today and I was wondering if there was any kind of encyclopedia in the game. Like the one in new leaf which shows you which fish and bugs you caught


----------



## Swiftstream

Is there anything you get from inviting KK Slider or Tom Nook?  (Other than seeing them)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Flare said:


> Uhh anyone know if Glasses and Pants are rare? Can't seem to find any.



I'm also wondering. My player in New Leaf wears silver frames, and I've been looking constantly for the last 3 weeks and all I can find are the tiny shades.

Also I can't seem to find pants, my player is doomed to walk in his shorts this Winter.


----------



## ~ Silvie

Flare said:


> Uhh anyone know if Glasses and Pants are rare? Can't seem to find any.



This evening i found glasses for the first time! But i don't like >w< and pants i found two times already. 
So, maybe glasses are more rare, but im not sure (◦ω◦)


----------



## Paperboy012305

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm also wondering. My player in New Leaf wears silver frames, and I've been looking constantly for the last 3 weeks and all I can find are the tiny shades.
> 
> Also I can't seem to find pants, my player is doomed to walk in his shorts this Winter.


You can tell what clothes are currently available in Pocket Camp by going in the catalog.

Unfortunately, Silver Frames aren't in Pocket Camp as of now.


----------



## Hypno KK

Is there a way to take screenshots other than using your phone's own way of doing it? Like a in-game feature similar to ACNL


----------



## Rarr01

1. Has anyone heard if we will get more locations or if the locations will expand once we start leveling up? There's ramps and such on them that don't lead anywhere

2. Is the quarry worth the tickets? 

3. Does anyone know if we will be able to plant trees or flowers eventually?


----------



## angiepie

So the shops refresh every six hours right? Because mine didn't at 1pm when it's supposed to right?


----------



## Rarr01

angiepie said:


> So the shops refresh every six hours right? Because mine didn't at 1pm when it's supposed to right?



Yes, they should refresh every 6 hours! Maybe your time zone has something to do with it. 

I forgot to add to my previous post: what does the "give kudos" option do?


----------



## heartdrops

Rarr01 said:


> Yes, they should refresh every 6 hours! Maybe your time zone has something to do with it.
> 
> I forgot to add to my previous post: what does the "give kudos" option do?



As far as I know, it fulfills your Timed Goal to get friend powders.


----------



## angiepie

I live in PST. Weird.


----------



## mitfy

how often are you let back into the quarry? like once you go in you can't go back in again after a certain amount of time.. how long do you have to wait?


----------



## tolisamarie

mitfy said:


> how often are you let back into the quarry? like once you go in you can't go back in again after a certain amount of time.. how long do you have to wait?



You can go once per day with the help of 5 friends.


----------



## Bcat

Is it... worth it to expand your inventory? Because right now I feel like it’s not


----------



## tolisamarie

Bcat said:


> Is it... worth it to expand your inventory? Because right now I feel like it’s not



You can get your inventory to 150 by leveling up, but I maxed mine out (250 is the max). It costs 400 tickets to buy these 100 slots (twenty +5 slots @20 tickets each) but I can't imagine playing with less inventory than this. Even 250 feels restrictive.

It's a much better thing to spend your tickets on than those silly chairs that give you nothing.

Also, buy the two extra crafting spots for 80 each ASAP!


----------



## AngelBunny

i have a few more questions

1, how do i do market boxes? i know they exsist
2, how do i use my net? i need to get bugs and the only way i can is to use honey
and 3, when do i get chrissy? :3 ( i have the cute theme if that matters)


----------



## angiepie

Bunny from tiger said:


> i have a few more questions
> 
> 1, how do i do market boxes? i know they exsist
> 2, how do i use my net? i need to get bugs and the only way i can is to use honey
> and 3, when do i get chrissy? :3 ( i have the cute theme if that matters)



1. You click the little tab with the 3 lines above Isabelle's head. Then to the right of the megaphone there's a box. That's your market place.
2. You use your net by going to Sunburst Island. It automatically equips once you exit your camper.
3. I believe when you unlock animals is completely random. I myself don't have her yet.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

JFC I see people have reached max, how many friends until it maxes out?


----------



## Scully

ugh, is there really no way to give a select amount of item to a villager rather than _all_ of them? ie. having 5 apples in your inventory, the villager wants 1, but you have to hand all 5 over. is it possible to only hand over the amount they're asking for?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bunny from tiger said:


> i have a few more questions
> 
> 1, how do i do market boxes? i know they exsist
> 2, how do i use my net? i need to get bugs and the only way i can is to use honey
> and 3, when do i get chrissy? :3 ( i have the cute theme if that matters)



My memory is terrible but I believe I unlocked Chrissy pretty early on.  Then again, people have unlocked Fauna at level 20-something and I unlocked her at level 31, so I think it might be random.


----------



## Katelyn

Scully said:


> ugh, is there really no way to give a select amount of item to a villager rather than _all_ of them? ie. having 5 apples in your inventory, the villager wants 1, but you have to hand all 5 over. is it possible to only hand over the amount they're asking for?



You don't hand over all of them. You only hand over the amount they asked for, it's not possible to give them more.


----------



## Bunnilla

Do Kudos do anything?...


----------



## ESkill

Bunnilla said:


> Do Kudos do anything?...



There's usually a daily goal for giving Kudos to a player. Other than that I don't think it does anything


----------



## AngelBunny

angiepie said:


> 2. You use your net by going to Sunburst Island. It automatically equips once you exit your camper.



yea i know that but how do i use it?


----------



## Flare

Bunny from tiger said:


> yea i know that but how do i use it?


Just walk near a bug, then tap on it and your character will start to move automatically towards it, then a message saying "tap!" should appear, click that and you get the bug.


----------



## AngelBunny

Flare said:


> Just walk near a bug, then tap on it and your character will start to move automatically towards it, then a message saying "tap!" should appear, click that and you get the bug.



ok thanks flare


----------



## Feloreena

Is there anyway to increase the number of essences you can carry? 30 feels a bit low for some of my ones (although I only just started last night!).


----------



## visibleghost

Feloreena said:


> Is there anyway to increase the number of essences you can carry? 30 feels a bit low for some of my ones (although I only just started last night!).



once you level up you'll get more storage space for all resources. i don't remember exactly what level but i found that it wasnt a problem for a long time, around when i started saving up essence i got more space

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rarr01 said:


> 1. Has anyone heard if we will get more locations or if the locations will expand once we start leveling up? There's ramps and such on them that don't lead anywhere
> 
> 2. Is the quarry worth the tickets?
> 
> 3. Does anyone know if we will be able to plant trees or flowers eventually?



dont the ramps just lead to the map? i have no idea about future updates but i don't think they're going to expand the world a lot. 

ask friends to help you with the quarry, you can do it once a day and don't have to spend any tickets. but it's more expensive to buy the raw materials you can get in the quarry than it is to enter the quarry so ye a h


----------



## Feloreena

visibleghost said:


> once you level up you'll get more storage space for all resources. i don't remember exactly what level but i found that it wasnt a problem for a long time, around when i started saving up essence i got more space



Sounds good. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jacob4

Why is it stupidly difficult to catch rare bugs/fish


----------



## Hamusuta

Sorry if this is stupid but how do you upgrade amenities


----------



## Biyaya

Will the custom paint jobs available now always be available, or do you have to have it in your previous paint jobs for it to be available when a new batch shows up?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

How often does the quarry reward change?


----------



## angiepie

Hamusuta said:


> Sorry if this is stupid but how do you upgrade amenities



You craft it again. 



KaydeeKrunk said:


> How often does the quarry reward change?


Every 3 hours I believe? Maybe 6.


----------



## Twisterheart

Is there any way to make villagers leave your campsite? I invited Punchy, but my camp is full so he wouldn't stay. Will someone leave automatically over time, or do I have to make someone leave myself?

Also has anyone else caught Eloise sitting on the ground? I haven't noticed this with any of the other animals, but several times now I've seen Eloise sitting on the ground. I thought this was kinda cute but weird


----------



## heartdrops

Twisterheart said:


> Is there any way to make villagers leave your campsite? I invited Punchy, but my camp is full so he wouldn't stay. Will someone leave automatically over time, or do I have to make someone leave myself?
> 
> Also has anyone else caught Eloise sitting on the ground? I haven't noticed this with any of the other animals, but several times now I've seen Eloise sitting on the ground. I thought this was kinda cute but weird



Tap that cat icon on the right and you can select who to invite/kick out.


----------



## nammie

Twisterheart said:


> Is there any way to make villagers leave your campsite? I invited Punchy, but my camp is full so he wouldn't stay. Will someone leave automatically over time, or do I have to make someone leave myself?
> 
> Also has anyone else caught Eloise sitting on the ground? I haven't noticed this with any of the other animals, but several times now I've seen Eloise sitting on the ground. I thought this was kinda cute but weird



yes a lot of my animals sit on the ground too!! I'm just like... all these chairs and you sit in the dirt, alright then lol


----------



## A r i a n e

How do we get sparkle stones? Beside reaching a certain level friendship


----------



## angiepie

A r i a n e said:


> How do we get sparkle stones? Beside reaching a certain level friendship



Apparently you can get them doing timed and stretched goals.


----------



## A r i a n e

angiepie said:


> Apparently you can get them doing timed and stretched goals.




Thank you ^^ I haven’t needed any yet, but I hope I won’t too much, as they seem super rare


----------



## PaperCat

is there any advantage to adding friends on this game?


----------



## angiepie

PaperCat said:


> is there any advantage to adding friends on this game?



From what I can see besides giving kudos for stretch goals and getting into the quarry without paying 20 leaf tickets everyday, no.


----------



## nammie

do the villagers ever request the really rare fish/bugs? I'm talking about the ones that the game will buy for over 1000 bells (i.e. emperor butterfly, tuna etc.)


----------



## Twisterheart

Is there any way to make your camp bigger?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Anybody know the friend limit?


----------



## Katie0391

I keep seeing people say that you can sell the ores from the quarry for bells, but I can't find them in my inventory. Is there a special way to sell them, or does it do it automatically when you leave the quarry?


----------



## Bcat

What is the significance of crafting an animals requested furniture after they’re already at your campsite? Ie: Rosie’s makeup case. What do you get for doing it cause that’s a LOT of materials


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Katie0391 said:


> I keep seeing people say that you can sell the ores from the quarry for bells, but I can't find them in my inventory. Is there a special way to sell them, or does it do it automatically when you leave the quarry?



It does it automatically and sends the Bells to your mailbox.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> What is the significance of crafting an animals requested furniture after they’re already at your campsite? Ie: Rosie’s makeup case. What do you get for doing it cause that’s a LOT of materials



I believe it ups their friendship level by quite a lot and you get a nice reward for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twisterheart said:


> Is there any way to make your camp bigger?



I don't believe so.


----------



## kit.

how do i get the hamster, Apple?


----------



## rbell2915

My campsite is full, and I want to move a villager out and switch it with a new one. How do I do that?

- - - Post Merge - - -



kit. said:


> how do i get the hamster, Apple?



Through gameplay just like every other animal in the game. Be patient


----------



## angiepie

rbell2915 said:


> My campsite is full, and I want to move a villager out and switch it with a new one. How do I do that?



On the right hand side there?s an icon of a cat. Click it and then select the villager you want to send home and then invite the new one you want.


----------



## Sheando

Why do I sometimes have to wait a cycle (or several cycles) before I can enter the quarry again? At first I thought that it was always closed to me right after I'd just entered and gotten bells/resources—like, that I wouldn't be able to enter the 3 p.m. quarry and then the 6 p.m. quarry—but the other day, I was able to enter twice in a row (after acquiring the 5 friends each time, of course). Am I missing something obvious? I can't figure out what determines whether I get that "sorry, you can't enter the quarry right now" message.


----------



## visibleghost

Sheando said:


> Why do I sometimes have to wait a cycle (or several cycles) before I can enter the quarry again? At first I thought that it was always closed to me right after I'd just entered and gotten bells/resources—like, that I wouldn't be able to enter the 3 p.m. quarry and then the 6 p.m. quarry—but the other day, I was able to enter twice in a row (after acquiring the 5 friends each time, of course). Am I missing something obvious? I can't figure out what determines whether I get that "sorry, you can't enter the quarry right now" message.



i'm pretty sure that you're supposed to only be able to enter once a day with help from friends


----------



## XenoPhobya

I need help. I think I may have messed up. I forgot to clear a space in my campsite to let Tex join my group and now he doesn't have an option to come to my campsite anymore. I need him for his resources because I keep running out of cotton. Does anyone know how I can invite him back to my campsite again? 
Please and thank you!!!


----------



## LuciaMew

If your camp has 8 camper than you need to send one home before reinvite Tex. It should be the icon with a cat-like face at the right side of the screen.


----------



## XenoPhobya

I moved out eloise but when I got back to where Tex is he doesn't show the option for inviting him back to my campsite anymore. Do I have to wait a cycle or did I totally lose the chance to get him to come?


----------



## LuciaMew

XenoPhobya said:


> I moved out eloise but when I got back to where Tex is he doesn't show the option for inviting him back to my campsite anymore. Do I have to wait a cycle or did I totally lose the chance to get him to come?



I think you have to invite Tex from campsite. After you send someone home, there will be a gray plus icon replacing that camper avatar. You can tap on that icon and there will be a list of camper you can reinvite to your camp. If you already invite Tex to you camp, his avatar background will change and you shouldn’t lose him if he is already invited.


----------



## XenoPhobya

LuciaMew said:


> I think you have to invite Tex from campsite. After you send someone home, there will be a gray plus icon replacing that camper avatar. You can tap on that icon and there will be a list of camper you can reinvite to your camp. If you already invite Tex to you camp, his avatar background will change and you shouldn?t lose him if he is already invited.



Omgosh that worked perfectly!! Thank you so much  Kudos to you for all your help. You're the best  I appreciate it so much.


----------



## Bcat

Do you unlock clothes crafting at a certain level or is that coming with an update?


----------



## LuciaMew

I think the clothes crafting is not available yet. They might add it future update.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

This needs to be stickied


----------



## LuciaMew

XenoPhobya said:


> Omgosh that worked perfectly!! Thank you so much  Kudos to you for all your help. You're the best  I appreciate it so much.



Congrats! You are welcome. Good luck!


----------



## happycamper

Will the amount of items in the marketplace increase after you spend a certain amount of bells there like in previous games? Nook only has 3 items per rotation and I find they are all very repetitive and often ugly.


----------



## LuciaMew

I don’t think so, I have purchased a lot but the number of available items is the same since I have started playing it in October.


----------



## Jacob4

For some of my furniture I can't place the furniture, like the Classic Carpet? Anyone know why?


----------



## tolisamarie

F L a K e said:


> For some of my furniture I can't place the furniture, like the Classic Carpet? Anyone know why?



The flooring and wallpaper only goes inside the RV, but you can use any of the rugs in the camp.


----------



## Jacob4

tolisamarie said:


> The flooring and wallpaper only goes inside the RV, but you can use any of the rugs in the camp.



AAAAAA I thought it was just like the rugs


----------



## Balverine

I didn't see if this has already been asked, but can you only have a certain amount of villagers? and if so, can you get more?
like, I have 8 visitors, and then I invited Bunnie. She agreed, but said she couldn't stay?


----------



## angiepie

You can only have 8 visitors at your campsite at a time. To send someone home, tap the cat icon on the right hand side and select which villager you want to send home and then you can invite Bunnie and she’ll stay until you send her home.


----------



## Cou

hi, does anyone have a list of what the able’s sisters or the nooklings sell?? or if they’re very limited ?? i check every 6 hours and i get the same rotation of items everytime


----------



## TykiButterfree

I have a dumb question, how do you get a different shirt? I have only seen shoes and random hats for sale at the shop area and the shirt crafting area just says coming soon.


----------



## Dede

TykiButterfree said:


> I have a dumb question, how do you get a different shirt? I have only seen shoes and random hats for sale at the shop area and the shirt crafting area just says coming soon.



Just wait a bit longer. The Able Sisters will drop by eventually. You can also get some tops by increasing someone's friendship level to 7.


----------



## Peebers

is there a thread here where i can tade tbt for bells in this game? I’ve got loans to pay off


----------



## Feloreena

If you build a new amenity, can you switch between ones you have already built without the building cost and time?


----------



## Lackadaisy

Feloreena said:


> If you build a new amenity, can you switch between ones you have already built without the building cost and time?



Yes, the amenities stay in your catalogue just like the furniture you’ve crafted :3


----------



## usa-chan

Does anyone know at what time do the markets change?


----------



## Rose

usa-chan said:


> Does anyone know at what time do the markets change?


Every six hours. If you give your timezone I can offer a more specific answer!


----------



## Deathamabob

Rose said:


> Every six hours. If you give your timezone I can offer a more specific answer!



Should be at the daily reset and every six hours after that, if they know when the day begins/ends.
New day (Standard):
Hawai'i: 8PM
Alaska: 9PM
Pacific: 10 PM
Mountain: 11 PM
Central: Midnight
Eastern: 1 AM


----------



## SpookyMemes

I just got two villagers today, and the number of animals I can have in my campsite went from 8-9 and then 9-10... but both of the villagers said my camp was full even though I counted and it said I have 8 villagers? Or does the thing at the top only mean how many animals you can invite to your campsite?


----------



## Ras

Yeah, it just means you now have a pool of 10 villagers you can invite.  You can only host a total of 8 at a time.


----------



## Flare

Apparently you can buy the socks/shirt/etc more than once, is there a way to throw the other away?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Flare said:


> Apparently you can buy the socks/shirt/etc more than once, is there a way to throw the other away?



I don't believe so. :/


----------



## LuciaMew

You can sell them to the NPC at the market. Just talk to them and choose the tab with T-shirt icon.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LuciaMew said:


> You can sell them to the NPC at the market. Just talk to them and choose the tab with T-shirt icon.



Really?  I had no idea!  Thanks for telling me.


----------



## Ras

When I upgrade a tent, does it only level up the animals present in the camp, or does it level up all eligible animals?

I had another question, but I forget for now.


----------



## Snow

Ras said:


> When I upgrade a tent, does it only level up the animals present in the camp, or does it level up all eligible animals?
> 
> I had another question, but I forget for now.



When you upgrade an amenity, only the animals who attend the unveiling get points and level up. But it raises the max level for ALL animals of that attribute.


----------



## yurimei

Can you look and buy from your friends market box without going to their camp?


----------



## angiepie

yurimei said:


> Can you look and buy from your friends market box without going to their camp?



I don't believe so. You have to go to their camp unfortunately.


----------



## Tinkalila

yurimei said:


> Can you look and buy from your friends market box without going to their camp?



actually, you definitely can!! just go to your friends list and view their market box from there.


----------



## Rose

yurimei said:


> Can you look and buy from your friends market box without going to their camp?


Nope, unfortunately, angiepie is right. You can only view the first four items of their market box, and you're unable to make any actual purchases without going to the camp.


----------



## Tinkalila

Rose said:


> Nope, unfortunately, angiepie is right. You can only view the first four items of their market box, and you're unable to make any actual purchases without going to the camp.



huh, that sucks. thanks for the info!!


----------



## Ras

Snow said:


> When you upgrade an amenity, only the animals who attend the unveiling get points and level up. But it raises the max level for ALL animals of that attribute.



Thanks, Snow! I haven't hung out here in a while, but I definitely remember you and your helpful posts! 

For my question: di . . . did we know Hopkins is an inflatable?


----------



## Melonyy

How do I reinvite animals to come back to my campsite?


----------



## TykiButterfree

Do pants ever show up at the shop? My character has had the default gray skirt since I started playing. I am trying to do villager requests for the holiday skirt so my character will actually have a pants clothing item. lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

TykiButterfree said:


> Do pants ever show up at the shop? My character has had the default gray skirt since I started playing. I am trying to do villager requests for the holiday skirt so my character will actually have a pants clothing item. lol



Yeah, there's shorts, pants, and skirts.  You've just gotta keep checking the shops lol.


----------



## OLoveLy

MayorMelony said:


> How do I reinvite animals to come back to my campsite?



I was also wondering... ^^


----------



## LuciaMew

When you are at your campsite, there is a cat icon at the right side of the screen, tap on that icon to open up the list of all the campers at your site; if there are opened spots, you will see a gray positive sign, just tap on that icon and another screen will pop up that lists all the campers you can invite. If the camp is full, you have to send someone home before inviting new campers.


----------



## Alcor

How and when does the "Hosted" campsite villagers request and speech reward reset?
Is it on a fixed hourly reset similar to the "Island" villagers? Or is it on a base-to-base interaction timer?

edits:
after a bit of short testing it appears to work as the following

"Hosted" campsite villagers;
Request resets every 3 hours upon completion
Speech reward resets every 1 hour upon completion

Force timer resets;
When you Invite a NEW camper, allows you a new cycle of request/speech for everyone in the camp.

Uncompleted Request and Speech;
When you Remove and Replace with OLD campers, you will lose the chance to complete any outstanding request/speech rewards for said ejected camper. Timer appears to reset.


----------



## Cheshire

A few animals mentioned that it‘s Naughty or Nice Day today. Does this mean anything to the player? (Does anything special happen or do we have to do something specific? The animals didn‘t specify.)


----------



## Alcor

Cheshire said:


> A few animals mentioned that it‘s Naughty or Nice Day today. Does this mean anything to the player?
> View attachment 212351



Doesn't seem to be anything other than a nod to the existing list of "holidays" in Animal Crossing series.


----------



## SpookyMemes

I bought K.K. Slider's chair, and I just want to know if he stays in your campsite as long as you have the chair out, or if he goes once the 45 days are up? I'm assuming it's the former but I just want clarification.


----------



## Destron

SpookyMemes said:


> I bought K.K. Slider's chair, and I just want to know if he stays in your campsite as long as you have the chair out, or if he goes once the 45 days are up? I'm assuming it's the former but I just want clarification.



He will stay out even after the 45 days, just new people won't be able to buy it until it's offered again. However if you have both the K.K. chair and Tom Nook chair out at the same time, they take turns, you won't see them both at once.


----------



## Ras

How long does quarry help last? 12 am to 12 am? If I'm hoping for candy canes but get my fifth help when it's on bells, can I just wait to enter if candy canes come back as long as it's on the same day??


----------



## aericell

Ras said:


> How long does quarry help last? 12 am to 12 am? If I'm hoping for candy canes but get my fifth help when it's on bells, can I just wait to enter if candy canes come back as long as it's on the same day??



Yup, I usually request for quarry help right when the day resets so when I check back throughout the day I can have that entry ready when it's a material I need


----------



## Ras

Okay, thanks! I'm going to put in my requests before bed then!


----------



## Milleram

Not sure if something like this has been asked before, but when I reached level 10 friendship with Apollo, I never received his level 10 reward? Is this because I haven't built the proper amenities yet and his friendship is maxed? I guess my question is, once I build the next cool amenity and the level cap is removed, how will I receive his reward? Shouldn't it just have been given to me at level 10?


----------



## Foreversacredx

amye.miller said:


> Not sure if something like this has been asked before, but when I reached level 10 friendship with Apollo, I never received his level 10 reward? Is this because I haven't built the proper amenities yet and his friendship is maxed? I guess my question is, once I build the next cool amenity and the level cap is removed, how will I receive his reward? Shouldn't it just have been given to me at level 10?


Just talk to him and he will ask for the items he wants  it is confusing because they don't give it to you during the level up screen!


----------



## Milleram

Foreversacredx said:


> Just talk to him and he will ask for the items he wants  it is confusing because they don't give it to you during the level up screen!



Oh my goodness, thank you so much! I was having a heart attack because I thought I had messed something up, lol. And I would never wanna mess something up with Apollo because he's my favourite villager. Thanks again! c:


----------



## Foreversacredx

amye.miller said:


> Oh my goodness, thank you so much! I was having a heart attack because I thought I had messed something up, lol. And I would never wanna mess something up with Apollo because he's my favourite villager. Thanks again! c:



You're welcome!! Glad I could help! xD


----------



## TarzanGirl

Is there a point to fully upgrading the third amenity?


----------



## Dede

TarzanGirl said:


> Is there a point to fully upgrading the third amenity?



Not really. Unless you want the appearance that comes with the Lvl 5 amenity, which aren't all that great in my opinion.


----------



## J087

Why is Shovelstrike's reward sometimes shiny gold?


----------



## Cheshire

J087 said:


> Why is Shovelstrike's reward sometimes shiny gold?



In my experience, there are more gold and silver ores in ?shiny? quarries, and thus the payout is tendentially better


----------



## TarzanGirl

Friendship levels go down right? How do you keep them from going down?


----------



## Cheshire

TarzanGirl said:


> Friendship levels go down right? How do you keep them from going down?



Friendship levels don’t go down.


----------



## TarzanGirl

Then how did I get to level 7 with Phoebe twice? I got her shirt twice and everything. I'm pretty confused.


----------



## LuciaMew

TarzanGirl said:


> Then how did I get to level 7 with Phoebe twice? I got her shirt twice and everything. I'm pretty confused.



I think Angus have same shirt as Phoebe. Did you lvl him to lvl 9?


----------



## Tehya Faye

Does linking to a Nintendo Account increase the stutter you get when you complete a request, talk to a villager, or catch a rare creature? It became a lot more noticeable after doing so, and after restarting my cellphone to see if that might fix it I had a bit of false hope that the problem was resolved until I went to check My Nintendo and discovered that I wasn't actually connected to the server.

It could just be server issues, I imagine. I'm very new to this game, so I wouldn't know for sure if this is just something that happens sometimes or if it's _actually_ correlated. Just odd enough timing for me to be curious.


----------



## starlite

So I reached level 10 with Goldie. She requested a harpsichord so I crafted it and placed it in my camp. I spoke to her and she thanked me or whatever, but I'm still stuck at level 10 with her?

am I missing something lol?

edit: NVM I JUST REALISED I NEED TO CRAFT THE PICNIC AMENITY AH


----------



## Gloomyreaper

If I craft the very first natural amenity, 5 points will be given to everyone present at the campsite right? But what if some natural guy was maxed at level 7, would the friendship cap go up before the points are given, or would the points be given first, and thus wasted on him?


----------



## LuciaMew

I think only 5 or 6 campers in your campsite will get the points reward, not all 8 campers. The game will increase the lvl cap before giving out 5 points reward. So you won’t waste your points on Natural campers.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I have noticed sometimes I randomly get bell gifts from friends. How do you give bells to a friend?


----------



## Angel-Rae

TykiButterfree said:


> I have noticed sometimes I randomly get bell gifts from friends. How do you give bells to a friend?
> 
> View attachment 212605



As far as I know this is automatically generated by the game as a thank you for assisting with the quarry and you can’t do it manually.


----------



## SoSu

If every villager gives you two sparkle stones as they level up and you use those stones to craft their custom furniture, where can you get sparkle stones for the other items like wallpapers and rugs that require them? I?ve never seen them in the quarry, and I don?t remember receiving more than 2 from any villager. Will I have to use leaf tickets for these?


----------



## LuciaMew

You can complete the quest, special events , and increase your campers friendship  to 20 which give you 1 sparkle stone along with their picture.


----------



## XenoPhobya

Has anyone built the merry go round yet? If so, when does it make music? Mine made no music until I put the whole amenity away and then replaced it.


----------



## LuciaMew

XenoPhobya said:


> Has anyone built the merry go round yet? If so, when does it make music? Mine made no music until I put the whole amenity away and then replaced it.



I think it is a bug, my merry go round used to play music every time I stood nearby. However ever since the new update, my merry go round also stops playing music and I also have to do same thing to reset it.


----------



## SoSu

Thanks! I will hope for a new quest while I slowly work toward Level 20. I’m glad to know that the game will eventually provide all the resources I need without resorting to spending real money.


----------



## tolisamarie

SoSu said:


> If every villager gives you two sparkle stones as they level up and you use those stones to craft their custom furniture, where can you get sparkle stones for the other items like wallpapers and rugs that require them? I’ve never seen them in the quarry, and I don’t remember receiving more than 2 from any villager. Will I have to use leaf tickets for these?



Campers give a sparkle stone at level 20 when they give their picture. Also sparkle stones have been given as rewards for goals and log in bonuses.

So you'll actually get 3 stones per camper.


----------



## XenoPhobya

Has anyone discovered a good way to get essence? I'm trying to upgrade my amenities and coming across essence is pretty difficult. Any tips?


----------



## LuciaMew

My tip is to invite as many campers that give the type of essences you need as possible and talk to them every 1-2 hours. In addition, if you no longer need candy cane, try the quarry, especially when it is sparkling.


----------



## Merol14

Hi all. New to the forum. I tried, but I couldn't read all Q/A's. 
My quick question: has anyone ever used any rare fish/insect for anything?

I mean, do animals ask you to give any of them?
Thanks.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Villagers have occasionally asked me for moderately rare things like the red snapper or dynstad beetle, but not ones like jewel beetle or football fish. I think you can just sell them.

I have a question. I have a level 3 cool tent. If I make a new amenity in that spot, can I just place the cool tent back there later or would I have to buy it again? Like are amenities you made unlocked in your inventory like furniture you made is?


----------



## BunnyHunny

Yes, amenities you've made stay in your inventory.


----------



## HeSaveDave

What level do you have to be to unlock Vesta?


----------



## Dede

HeSaveDave said:


> What level do you have to be to unlock Vesta?



Vesta isn't available yet. Also, villagers are unlocked at random levels for everyone except for a few of the starting villagers.


----------



## piske

Can anyone tell me how to get the little boots that look like Uggs? I've seen many players wearing them but I've never seen them at Kick's...


----------



## Angel-Rae

bunstelle said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get the little boots that look like Uggs? I've seen many players wearing them but I've never seen them at Kick's...


They are just on one of the Kicks rotations. They will be there eventually for all of us I hope. I haven’t seen them yet either.


----------



## Cheshire

The soil underneath a flower apparently dries out after one hour - but does anyone know how long it  takes for a flower to actually wither and die (does this happen at all?)?


----------



## Kaiaa

What is on the back of Hopkins head? Is it a hat? Is it a plug? Is he a water baby? Please I need to know!

Edit: it’s a valve and he’s aparently “full of hot air”.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

why is this still not a sticky?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Kaiaa said:


> What is on the back of Hopkins head? Is it a hat? Is it a plug? Is he a water baby? Please I need to know!
> 
> Edit: it’s a valve and he’s aparently “full of hot air”.



Yep! He's a balloon animal! I love how detailed his plug is!


----------



## Merol14

TykiButterfree said:


> Villagers have occasionally asked me for moderately rare things like the red snapper or dynstad beetle, but not ones like jewel beetle or football fish. I think you can just sell them.



Thanks. But there's an irony here.

So far (level 56) the only purpose I can see for the 3 star fish/bugs is to sell them, either at the bazar (other villagers) or to the market. 

So, why would you want to buy one at the bazar if the only feature they have is to get sold?

Maybe you have never caught one and you need to register it in the catalog you would say. BUT, 3 star fish/bugs are expensive enought, that by the time you get enough money to dispose at the bazar, it's quite probable that you would have already caught at least one of each.

And yes, 2 star fish/bugs (red snappers, beetles and bass) are asked by villagers. My main concern are the 3 star things. I have kept all of them, but they use quite some space now in my inventory lmao. So, not sure if I should sell them.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Merol14 said:


> Thanks. But there's an irony here.
> 
> So far (level 56) the only purpose I can see for the 3 star fish/bugs is to sell them, either at the bazar (other villagers) or to the market.
> 
> So, why would you want to buy one at the bazar if the only feature they have is to get sold?
> 
> Maybe you have never caught one and you need to register it in the catalog you would say. BUT, 3 star fish/bugs are expensive enought, that by the time you get enough money to dispose at the bazar, it's quite probable that you would have already caught at least one of each.
> 
> And yes, 2 star fish/bugs (red snappers, beetles and bass) are asked by villagers. My main concern are the 3 star things. I have kept all of them, but they use quite some space now in my inventory lmao. So, not sure if I should sell them.



To play it safe I would just keep a few of each, that's what I am doing. I am keeping at least 5 of the 2 star rares(I never get more than two requests for them each day...) and 2 each of the 3 star rares(some only 1 because that's all I've caught.) I think it's a good system just in case they decide to implement your campers asking for them, even though it's yet to happen. I've only heard rumors that someone had a camper ask for a tuna, but without proof I don't believe it.


----------



## Libra

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but nothing wrong with trying, right? 

I was wondering if anyone had a picture of the topiaries you can get from gardening. Reason I'm asking is because I'm wondering how big they are.

If anyone could help, that would be much appreciated! <3


----------



## Cheshire

Libra said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but nothing wrong with trying, right?
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had a picture of the topiaries you can get from gardening. Reason I'm asking is because I'm wondering how big they are.
> 
> If anyone could help, that would be much appreciated! <3



I don’t have one yet, but luckily I remembered that someone on my friends‘ list has a topiary set up:


----------



## Libra

Cheshire said:


> I don’t have one yet, but luckily I remembered that someone on my friends‘ list has a topiary set up:
> 
> View attachment 212894



Awesome! Thank you so much! <3


----------



## SpookyMemes

I need an updated picture  guide of all the resources the animals give, I have one saved on my phone but it doesn't include the seven new villagers. If you guys don't have a picture it's ok, I still have a question:

Do all of the new villagers give rustic essence?? I know Marshal does but I don't think I'm at the level to unlock him


----------



## Libra

SpookyMemes said:


> I need an updated picture  guide of all the resources the animals give, I have one saved on my phone but it doesn't include the seven new villagers. If you guys don't have a picture it's ok, I still have a question:
> 
> Do all of the new villagers give rustic essence?? I know Marshal does but I don't think I'm at the level to unlock him



Try these ones!

https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCa...e_friendly_villager_reference_sheet_with_the/

https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCa..._crossing_pocket_camp_villager_present_guide/


----------



## SpookyMemes

Libra said:


> Try these ones!
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCa...e_friendly_villager_reference_sheet_with_the/
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCa..._crossing_pocket_camp_villager_present_guide/



thank you so much!!


----------



## SharJoY

I keep getting gift coins from friends. I was going to repay them but i cannot figure out how they are doing it


----------



## J087

SharJoY said:


> I keep getting gift coins from friends. I was going to repay them but i cannot figure out how they are doing it



The 100 and 10 bells are send automatically when you Lend a Hand to a friend, who asked for help with Shovel Strike.


----------



## SharJoY

J087 said:


> The 100 and 10 bells are send automatically when you Lend a Hand to a friend, who asked for help with Shovel Strike.




Ahhhh thank you


----------



## SpookyMemes

What are sparkle stones for?? I keep getting them but I have no idea what they're for.. I'm level 24 atm so maybe it has to do with my level? but idk lol


----------



## Dede

SpookyMemes said:


> What are sparkle stones for?? I keep getting them but I have no idea what they're for.. I'm level 24 atm so maybe it has to do with my level? but idk lol



It's used to craft a few pieces of furniture. Mainly the special items that villagers request at 10 or 15 but there a few other things that require sparkle stones like wallpapers and flooring for inside your camper. They're hard to come by so use them sparingly.


----------



## ali.di.magix

What's the best way to get more cotton? I'm forever short on cotton and wondering if there's any good ways to get more...


----------



## LuciaMew

MayorOfMagix said:


> What's the best way to get more cotton? I'm forever short on cotton and wondering if there's any good ways to get more...




Personally, I think the best way to get any materials either essences or crafting mats is to invite them to your campsite and talk to them every 3 hours.  I get around 13-30 crafting materials plus 3-6 essences, if I am lucky. In addition. If you want to receive more crafting materials, you have to raise your friendship lvl. 
You can use this chart to figure out which campers give cotton https://i.redd.it/swlz19x0wi801.jpg


----------



## Deathamabob

LuciaMew said:


> Personally, I think the best way to get any materials either essences or crafting mats is to invite them to your campsite and talk to them every 3 hours.  I get around 13-30 crafting materials plus 3-6 essences, if I am lucky. In addition. If you want to receive more crafting materials, you have to raise your friendship lvl.
> You can use this chart to figure out which campers give cotton https://i.redd.it/swlz19x0wi801.jpg



Adding to this. You want the animals out of your campsite just before everyone moves. If they show up in the world, you do their requests, then invite them back to your campsite. Kick them out again before the next move and repeat.


----------



## ali.di.magix

LuciaMew said:


> Personally, I think the best way to get any materials either essences or crafting mats is to invite them to your campsite and talk to them every 3 hours.  I get around 13-30 crafting materials plus 3-6 essences, if I am lucky. In addition. If you want to receive more crafting materials, you have to raise your friendship lvl.
> You can use this chart to figure out which campers give cotton https://i.redd.it/swlz19x0wi801.jpg





Deathamabob said:


> Adding to this. You want the animals out of your campsite just before everyone moves. If they show up in the world, you do their requests, then invite them back to your campsite. Kick them out again before the next move and repeat.



Ahh I thought there'd be some sort of chart to which animals give out what, that's very helpful. Thanks for your advice guys I'll try those things ^^


----------



## Ras

LuciaMew said:


> Personally, I think the best way to get any materials either essences or crafting mats is to invite them to your campsite and talk to them every 3 hours.  I get around 13-30 crafting materials plus 3-6 essences, if I am lucky. In addition. If you want to receive more crafting materials, you have to raise your friendship lvl.
> You can use this chart to figure out which campers give cotton https://i.redd.it/swlz19x0wi801.jpg



Isn't that screwed up now with the game choosing only a certain number of animals you can talk to in camp?


----------



## Sowelu

Ras said:


> Isn't that screwed up now with the game choosing only a certain number of animals you can talk to in camp?


Not if you only host animals of the same essence and rotate animals/essences as needed. Right now I have all 'Rustic' villagers at my camp and will replace them with 'Sporty' ones when my rustic essence supply goes back up.


----------



## Mistletoe

When will Pocket Camp come to Amazon appstore?
I have a kindle device and don't have access to Android Google Play


----------



## Ras

Sowelu said:


> Not if you only host animals of the same essence and rotate animals/essences as needed. Right now I have all 'Rustic' villagers at my camp and will replace them with 'Sporty' ones when my rustic essence supply goes back up.



I need cool essence so I’m going to try it out.


----------



## TykiButterfree

How many animals can you host at your campsite at once? I am trying to figure out which ones I want to invite next.


----------



## LuciaMew

8 is the maximum number of campers you can invite to your campsite.


----------



## Chippstick

Does anybody know if, in the Rover's Garden Safari event, you have to harvest the flowers after they have had a butterfly visit? I don't know whether to harvest all my older plants! 

Also, none of my Red Dahlias have any butterflies?!


----------



## Antonio

Chippstick said:


> Does anybody know if, in the Rover's Garden Safari event, you have to harvest the flowers after they have had a butterfly visit? I don't know whether to harvest all my older plants!
> 
> Also, none of my Red Dahlias have any butterflies?!



I *think* you have to cross breed the dahlias in order for them to have butterflies. The plant with butterflies has a + at the end of the name. That's what I noticed so far, not sure if I'm right or wrong.


----------



## Gir

Chippstick said:


> Does anybody know if, in the Rover's Garden Safari event, you have to harvest the flowers after they have had a butterfly visit? I don't know whether to harvest all my older plants!
> 
> Also, none of my Red Dahlias have any butterflies?!



I'd harvest most of them but leave a couple in your garden so if anyone visits they can share some butterflies with you. Once the flowers bloom, no other butterflies will go to them, unless someone else visits your garden and shares them with you. Also, not all the flowers will attract butterflies when they bloom and the ones with "+" sign just means that they bloom faster almost immediately. 
At least that's what I've experienced so far...

feel free to send me a friend request tho, I can share some butterflies with you


----------



## Shele

It clearly states that the dahlias canNOT be cross pollinated. 

I leave a few flowers blooming all the time so my friends can give me butterflies. 

Once your Dahlia blooms, the butterfly stays on it until you catch it.


----------



## arbra

You can also share butterflies to non-event blooms


----------



## Urchinia

I'm also curious to find out whether you get a maximum of only one butterfly per flower. I've had flowers planted all day and so far it appears that this may be the case. It would make sense, because if butterflies kept appearing on blooms, why else would you want to collect more dahlia flower seeds?


----------



## Bcat

Hey anybody know whether the odds are better to catch all butterflies at once or one at a time?


----------



## juneau

Sorry I don't have an answer for the previous question, but I was wondering if it's possible to get more than one of the same Rover task items? My friend saw that there's more than one Rover screen in some of the promo images, so he thinks it should be possible to have more than one.


----------



## Twisterheart

Urchinia said:


> I'm also curious to find out whether you get a maximum of only one butterfly per flower. I've had flowers planted all day and so far it appears that this may be the case. It would make sense, because if butterflies kept appearing on blooms, why else would you want to collect more dahlia flower seeds?



I'd like to know this too. So far it seems butterflies only apear once per flower. I've been waiting to see if more appear, but I haven't seen any


----------



## Shele

They appear only once per flower, unless a friend gives you one.


----------



## Mu~

How can I get white dalias?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Mu~ said:


> How can I get white dalias?



I believe once you finish the first set of challenges you'll get them to get the different butterflies. Just an assumption, as I haven't gotten that far yet.


----------



## Dede

White dahlias aren't available yet. This event has two parts but we're still in the first half of the event. I can't remember what date the second part starts and can't really check right now but it says somewhere in the event details.

Edit: Okay so white dahlias will be available on 17/1/2018 at whatever time the Pocket Camp day resets for you. For me it's 5 pm.


----------



## Angel-Rae

Simple, probably stupid question. How do I find out my Pocket Camp ID number? I see others sharing their number so they can add or ask for a friend. I can’t work out how to find mine.


----------



## TxAnt

Angel-Rae said:


> Simple, probably stupid question. How do I find out my Pocket Camp ID number? I see others sharing their number so they can add or ask for a friend. I can’t work out how to find mine.



Go to your Friend list, Add a Friend and you'll see Share Your ID. Select that and it gives you your ID #.


----------



## Angel-Rae

TxAnt said:


> Go to your Friend list, Add a Friend and you'll see Share Your ID. Select that and it gives you your ID #.


Thank you!


----------



## lilmeisha

Apologies if this has been asked and answered but by how many points do friendship levels go up per request ticket?

Answered my own question but just worked out that it's 6 points per request card and 2 for using a calling card


----------



## joelmm

How can I get the cup of coffee that the character carries in his hand as I have seen in some screenshots?


----------



## Freddie

I'm new to pocket camp. What are some things I can do, it honestly seems kind of boring for me.


----------



## tolisamarie

Takashi said:


> I'm new to pocket camp. What are some things I can do, it honestly seems kind of boring for me.



Start building and upgrading amenities right away, otherwise your campers' friendship levels will be stuck at level 7. 

I enjoy decorating my campsite and camper. I just created a winter park today where I used to have a poolside resort.

New events, villagers, furniture and amenities are added regularly. Once you get into it you'll have fun. It can be repetitive, like most mobile games, so ultimately it's not for everyone.


----------



## MopyDream44

Takashi said:


> I'm new to pocket camp. What are some things I can do, it honestly seems kind of boring for me.



Look at your villagers details via the contact list. They all have furniture that you need to craft in order to invite them to your camp. Many of the lower level villagers have items that can be crafted in minutes. Go through each villager in your contact list in order, and craft as much of the easy furniture as possible, and keep doing this the first few days. You should be able to level up very quickly in the first few days using this method, and this will also give you a nice stock of furniture to decorate with. 

Things aren't going to match at the beginning, but look at your furniture and see what might work well together. I would also recommend adding some friends from the forum and visiting their camps/campers to see what they are doing with their decorating. This may inspire you and even give you a decoration goal you can work for. Honestly, the biggest parts of this game are decorating, meeting goals, and working on your catalog. I also feel like taking screenshots and sharing is a huge part. If none of that really appeals do you, the game may not be quite right for you, but if you're an Animal Crossing fan, you may want to consider sticking with it for a while because Pocket Camp is suppose to connect with an Animal Crossing game in the future. That knowledge alone really helped me dive into the game and now I'm trying to 100% it, so that's more than enough to keep me engaged.


----------



## SoSu

I think by now this has been well established, but I?m feeling impossibly dense. I also just feel generally disgruntled in my garden these days, lol. I?m trying to get a pure black tulip. I?ve crossed Lloid oranges, and I?m growing the black seeds. I know these are black/white mutants labeled ?rare.? Next I am growing these to cross with each other. I think that there is a 25% chance I get a pure black/black seed, a 50% chance I get a black/white seed, and a 25% chance I get either a white seed or a ?rare? black seed. Is that right? And I can toss the ?rare? black seeds, and I?m left with black seeds, 1/3 pure and 2/3 black/white?

Finally, if I cross a Lloid orange with a pure black, I can only get orange seeds or black seeds? So if I see a white seed I know that the black is not pure?


----------



## Deathamabob

SoSu said:


> I think by now this has been well established, but I?m feeling impossibly dense. I also just feel generally disgruntled in my garden these days, lol. I?m trying to get a pure black tulip. I?ve crossed Lloid oranges, and I?m growing the black seeds. I know these are black/white mutants labeled ?rare.? Next I am growing these to cross with each other. I think that there is a 25% chance I get a pure black/black seed, a 50% chance I get a black/white seed, and a 25% chance I get either a white seed or a ?rare? black seed. Is that right? And I can toss the ?rare? black seeds, and I?m left with black seeds, 1/3 pure and 2/3 black/white?
> 
> Finally, if I cross a Lloid orange with a pure black, I can only get orange seeds or black seeds? So if I see a white seed I know that the black is not pure?


Sounds like you got it.


----------



## Tehya Faye

Is anyone else's music randomly cutting out while they're gardening? All the sound effects still play at the same volume, and if I leave the garden area the music will come back, but every once in a while the music will just completely cease.


----------



## Angel-Rae

It?s been happening to me in my camp. I leave the garden and it is just footsteps, slurping tea, snoring etc. I haven?t been too worried about it. In fact I love it. Heheee I?m a bit over the music after I play for any length of time.


----------



## Tehya Faye

Yeah, the pure ambience isn't bad - I just wanted to confirm that it wasn't some strange corruption of a file on my end.


----------



## Angel-Rae

It’s probably from their end I’ve been having a few forced shut downs as well over the previous couple of days.


----------



## JCnator

It's been a month that I'm playing Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp, and there's something that I've yet to know.

I've accumulated a handful 3-star rarity insects and fishes and never done anything with them, and there's not a single camper actually asked for them. I wonder, are these things just there for vendor trash?


----------



## Deathamabob

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> It's been a month that I'm playing Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp, and there's something that I've yet to know.
> 
> I've accumulated a handful 3-star rarity insects and fishes and never done anything with them, and there's not a single camper actually asked for them. I wonder, are these things just there for vendor trash?



Yes, they are expensive vendor trash.


----------



## Ashariel

What was the update today for??? Just the watering sign in the friend list??


----------



## Deathamabob

Ashariel said:


> What was the update today for??? Just the watering sign in the friend list??


New Villagers and new flower event coming.

https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/7tccnk/animal_crossing_pocket_camp_114_upate/
https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/7kozz1/proposed_event_dates/


----------



## Ras

An update just now fixed the visitors’ list and, I guess, ended the winter sports event. Now, however, my snow park is listed as Level 1. I have the version with the stadium lights and backdrop, so I know I have the final version. Right? I know I do, but I’m still a little worried about it, LOL.


----------



## Deathamabob

Ras said:


> An update just now fixed the visitors’ list and, I guess, ended the winter sports event. Now, however, my snow park is listed as Level 1. I have the version with the stadium lights and backdrop, so I know I have the final version. Right? I know I do, but I’m still a little worried about it, LOL.



Mine says Lv. 1, but it is the Lv. 2 version when I place it.


----------



## Ras

Thanks. New bug introduced, I swanny. 

Questions about Bats N’ Roses:

So, if your rose gets a bat, it won’t get a bat again? If all twenty roses come in at once and fifteen have bats, will the other five eventually get them or should I just pull those up? Also, if someone shares a bat on my roses, will those roses be able to spawn a bat, or is that it for that rose? Is it a good or annoying thing for me to put a bat on someone’s newly-sprouted rose?


----------



## JCnator

Ras said:


> Thanks. New bug introduced, I swanny.
> 
> Questions about Bats N’ Roses:
> 
> So, if your rose gets a bat, it won’t get a bat again? If all twenty roses come in at once and fifteen have bats, will the other five eventually get them or should I just pull those up? Also, if someone shares a bat on my roses, will those roses be able to spawn a bat, or is that it for that rose? Is it a good or annoying thing for me to put a bat on someone’s newly-sprouted rose?



Whenever a rose blooms, it'll call the RNG to decide whether or not a bat will spawn on that flower. Since that happens once per flower, it's best to immediately pull them away once you caught all of the available bats. If you'd like to receive a few bats from someone else, feel free to leave a few bloomed plants, so you friends can place theirs.


----------



## Ras

Thanks! That clears everything up. I didn’t do well with the butterflies since I didn’t understand how it worked, but I’ll do much better this time.


----------



## Ras

Last question: does it hurt to put the gold bats on the purple roses instead of the red, and the regular bats on the red? Can you put bats on flowers that aren't even roses?


----------



## Dede

Ras said:


> Last question: does it hurt to put the gold bats on the purple roses instead of the red, and the regular bats on the red? Can you put bats on flowers that aren't even roses?



You can put any bat on any flower that doesn't already have a bat, including dahlias, tulips and pansies. If you see a friend's flower that doesn't have a bat on it, it never will spawn one. So you're free to leave one there.


----------



## Ras

Thanks! I’m off to bat some plants!


----------



## LuciaMew

Has Reese RV always been at the market place? I just saw her RV today and it was a bit surprised.


----------



## ESkill

LuciaMew said:


> Has Reese RV always been at the market place? I just saw her RV today and it was a bit surprised.
> View attachment 214198



No, it wasn't always there. I think it showed up a couple updates ago, maybe when we could start crafting clothes?


----------



## Sowelu

I honestly don't know why Reese is at the Market Place... she just refers you to Cirrus to craft furniture, and she doesn't take items to sell. I wish that they'd put a permanent 'Kicks' truck and maybe a 'Crazy Redd's' truck in place of Isabel and Reese - utilize the space better. And please, someone fire Nook's current regional buyers, they need to get more merch in!


----------



## Mu~

The bats are not showing up anymore in my gardens, what should I do to make them reappear? I always replace the flowers once I catch one.


----------



## Vonny

I have almost 999 friend powder. How much should I sell?


----------



## Dede

Vonny said:


> I have almost 999 friend powder. How much should I sell?



Friend powder goes above 999. The limit is 9999 I think? I'll have to check. But definitely above 999.


----------



## Ashariel

Vonny said:


> I have almost 999 friend powder. How much should I sell?



I would keep it all it goes up to 9999 and ur going to have to use it for a slot machine game I hear!!!


----------



## bellhammi

Hello, I'm new here. I play ACPC for some weeks now on my iPad. Now I have installed it on my smartphone too, but this is an Android smartphone. Can I connect it to my Nintendo account nevertheless? When I started the game it said that I can play the game on different devices with the same OS. Now I am afraid to loose my game on my iPad when I try to connect the game on my smartphone with my Nintendo account.


----------



## Ashariel

What is the second essence for the hip 3 level?


----------



## Dede

bellhammi said:


> Hello, I'm new here. I play ACPC for some weeks now on my iPad. Now I have installed it on my smartphone too, but this is an Android smartphone. Can I connect it to my Nintendo account nevertheless? When I started the game it said that I can play the game on different devices with the same OS. Now I am afraid to loose my game on my iPad when I try to connect the game on my smartphone with my Nintendo account.



I don't have an iOS device myself so I can't test it but from what I could gather after reading the FAQ in game, once you link your Nintendo Account to your Pocket Camp save data, then your data is safe to use on other operating systems but you can't transfer your leaf tickets over. 

This is what's written in Common Questions > Nintendo Account > "What can I do if I link a Nintendo Account?":
_Accessing save data between devices is possible between different operating systems. However please be aware that Leaf Tickets purchased or obtained on the Android version of Animal Crossingocket Camp cannot be used on an operating system other than Android._



Ashariel said:


> What is the second essence for the hip 3 level?



The materials required for the tier 3 hip amenity include: 30 hip essence, 20 rustic essence, 100 paper.


----------



## bellhammi

Thank you Dede!


----------



## Angel-Rae

Would you be able to explain the difference between removing from friends list and blocking? #yesthisisamarketboxissue


----------



## Ashariel

Angel-Rae said:


> Would you be able to explain the difference between removing from friends list and blocking? #yesthisisamarketboxissue



if you remove them they can buy from ur market if  you show up on there islands and they can ask to be ur agian if they see you or have ur fc


----------



## Angel-Rae

Thank you!


----------



## bellhammi

I just want to say: it worked! I installed ACPC on my Android smartphone and right at the beginning I connected it with my Nintendo account, and now I have the same game on both devices, iPad and Android phone.


----------



## ForeverLost

I can’t play. It was working fine until this morning, but now when I open the app, it tells me I need to update the app before playing. So I go to the App Store, and there it tells me the app is up to date. Anyone know what’s going on and how I might go about fixing this?


----------



## MopyDream44

ForeverLost said:


> I can’t play. It was working fine until this morning, but now when I open the app, it tells me I need to update the app before playing. So I go to the App Store, and there it tells me the app is up to date. Anyone know what’s going on and how I might go about fixing this?



They are currently doing maintenance. You should be seeing a message with Resetti, so I'm not sure why you're not, but I'd imagine you will be able to boot up the game when they are finished.


----------



## Ashariel

ForeverLost said:


> I can’t play. It was working fine until this morning, but now when I open the app, it tells me I need to update the app before playing. So I go to the App Store, and there it tells me the app is up to date. Anyone know what’s going on and how I might go about fixing this?



They are doing maintenance today until 6 p.m. est no one can play


----------



## MopyDream44

Double Post Error


----------



## Ras

You’re seeing Resetti? Since updating, I get nothing but a black screen. Hope I can get through after the maintenance is done.


----------



## Ashariel

I updated and I see resetti..


----------



## Vonny

Ashariel said:


> I would keep it all it goes up to 9999 and ur going to have to use it for a slot machine game I hear!!!



Thankfully I didn?t sell any lol


----------



## NiamhACPC

Why is it you sometimes get 10 bells and sometimes 100 bells from helping people enter the quarry? Is it 100 if you're one of the first five people and 10 for the rest? Thanks.


----------



## Dede

NiamhACPC said:


> Why is it you sometimes get 10 bells and sometimes 100 bells from helping people enter the quarry? Is it 100 if you're one of the first five people and 10 for the rest? Thanks.



You get 100 bells when the person you help successfully enters the quarry and 10 bells if you help them but they don't enter before the day resets. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong. I think I've only seen the 10 bells show up after the daily reset.


----------



## DragonFire

Dede said:


> You get 100 bells when the person you help successfully enters the quarry and 10 bells if you help them but they don't enter before the day resets. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong. I think I've only seen the 10 bells show up after the daily reset.



I've actually had it glitch on me once where I got the 10 bells a few minutes before reset.


----------



## NiamhACPC

Dede said:


> You get 100 bells when the person you help successfully enters the quarry and 10 bells if you help them but they don't enter before the day resets. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong. I think I've only seen the 10 bells show up after the daily reset.



And now that you've told me I see of course that's the way it's been working, I just never really paid attention to the avalanche of 10-bell rewards after reset. I was also hoping that wasn't the answer, because of all the times I've gotten the help I needed but didn't see anything good in the quarry that day and didn't go in. From now on if I get all the help, I'll go in no matter what. Thanks!


----------



## LuxxyLuxx

Is pocket camp fun? What would you rate it out of a 10? Debating on getting it or not.


----------



## J087

LuxxyLuxx said:


> Is pocket camp fun? What would you rate it out of a 10? Debating on getting it or not.



It's a free game.


----------



## JoLo

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum pretty much.  My simple question is - what's the best use of steel?  
I have crafted all the items in the craft menu once and am working on upgrading my amenities (limited by the amount of essence I have) but I have just in the last day or 2 reached max capacity 999 of steel in my inventory.  It pains me when I get the message that I cannot store anymore of this item when I complete requests.  I wonder if anyone has suggestions on how to make the best use of some steel to free up some space?
Please excuse me if this is not the correct place for a question such as this and feel free to direct me (kindly) in the right direction.  I was going to start a new thread but wasn't sure if it was worth it.  
Thanks in advance for any help.
JoLo

Game ID - 7045 7899 805

- - - Post Merge - - -



LuxxyLuxx said:


> Is pocket camp fun? What would you rate it out of a 10? Debating on getting it or not.



I love it! But then I played (and loved) ACWW for a long time.


----------



## MopyDream44

JoLo said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to this forum pretty much.  My simple question is - what's the best use of steel?



Hi JoLo, since you have everything in your menu crafted, my best advice would be to sell off extra steel in batches of 50-100 at a time. That will start to bring in more bells for future furniture and amenities, and you will free up space to accept more steel from campers when you are fulfilling requests. If you're not too keen on selling it (though that option is better than not being able to collect it) I would recommend looking through the craft menu and crafting extra furniture that you are interested in decorating with. Chairs are a good place to start since it's handy to have 2-4 of most for decorating. The medical furniture uses a lot of steel, and you could make a pretty awesome doctors office with extra pieces.


----------



## JoLo

MopyDream44 said:


> Hi JoLo, since you have everything in your menu crafted, my best advice would be to sell off extra steel in batches of 50-100 at a time. That will start to bring in more bells for future furniture and amenities, and you will free up space to accept more steel from campers when you are fulfilling requests. If you're not too keen on selling it (though that option is better than not being able to collect it) I would recommend looking through the craft menu and crafting extra furniture that you are interested in decorating with. Chairs are a good place to start since it's handy to have 2-4 of most for decorating. The medical furniture uses a lot of steel, and you could make a pretty awesome doctors office with extra pieces.



Thank you very much. That's really helpful and gives me a focus


----------



## Ashariel

JoLo said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to this forum pretty much.  My simple question is - what's the best use of steel?
> I have crafted all the items in the craft menu once and am working on upgrading my amenities (limited by the amount of essence I have) but I have just in the last day or 2 reached max capacity 999 of steel in my inventory.  It pains me when I get the message that I cannot store anymore of this item when I complete requests.  I wonder if anyone has suggestions on how to make the best use of some steel to free up some space?
> Please excuse me if this is not the correct place for a question such as this and feel free to direct me (kindly) in the right direction.  I was going to start a new thread but wasn't sure if it was worth it.
> Thanks in advance for any help.
> JoLo
> 
> Game ID - 7045 7899 805
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I love it! But then I played (and loved) ACWW for a long time.


Sry didn't see someone already answered..lol


----------



## Ras

Does everybody have the same item at the quarry? Like, mine is preserves right now. Is it everybody’s?


----------



## Ashariel

Ras said:


> Does everybody have the same item at the quarry? Like, mine is preserves right now. Is it everybody?s?



Everyone's is different


----------



## Ras

Wow, I never would have guessed that. Thanks.


----------



## Vonny

Did I miss any limited time items? I stopped playing after the Easter event


----------



## Angel-Rae

I can’t think of any, Vonny. It was just straight in to the cookie fiasco. 
I have a question! When a friend receives the quarry payment does that actually get taken from our own bells or is it generated in game? I’ve never remembered to take note before and after.


----------



## Ras

It's just generated in game. Nintendo ain't _that_ mean.


----------



## iLoveYou

How do we link a Twitter account ?


----------



## calamitybot

iLoveYou said:


> How do we link a Twitter account ?



Click on your friends list, click add friend, and scroll all the way down. from what i remember, there should be a button there to link a twitter account.


----------



## Ezamoosh

How often are new gyroids spawning?


----------



## iLoveYou

Ezamoosh said:


> How often are new gyroids spawning?



New ones are spawning, for me, when the villagers change every 3 hours.

*Edit:* Actually no, some just re-spawned randomly in my game. Maybe there isn't a set time ?

*Edit 2:* Yup, they're definitely re-spawning at random times. I just found more. All within one hour.


----------



## Sowelu

Yeah, it looks like they re-spawn randomly. At first I thought it was with every 3-hour cycle, then I thought it was with every clock hour,  but nope! They do indeed pop up here and there randomly. Be sure to look next to and slightly behind some items! Walk slowly so that you can see the Gyroid count pop up if it's slightly hidden behind something.


----------



## iLoveYou

Where is this hat from, friends ? I have a feeling it might be from a fortune cookie, but I would like someone to confirm it so I know for sure ! ^^


----------



## Ras

It can just be found at Labelle?s shop. I?ve had one long before cookies. It?s called a straw boater.


----------



## Angel-Rae

Stupid question do the gyroids appear as fish or are they just on land? I’m so in love with event!!
ETA I think just on land . Move along nothing but stupid to see here ...


----------



## Paperboy012305

My character just did the glee emotion when I ordered the Tommy Fortune Cookie for 500 bells, then ate it. Does anyone know what this means.


----------



## geetry

Is there any way to determine which level items and which direction will wield the best results from Gulliver? I gave him a bunch of great things and I got all plain stuff, then I gave him 10 bamboo trees and got gold treats.


----------



## deuces

could someone tell me how you guys make lots of $$$? im having a hard time keeping more than 5000 hah


----------



## LuciaMew

You can exchange Nintendo point for bells, or craft bunch of work table, cute rug and amp to sell back to vendor. I maxed out wood, cotton and steel so I like to craft those items to free up some materials space. My favorite is work table since it only takes 1 min. Before the gulliver event, I was able to make around 3 million bells. I only have around 1m now since I am currently burning my bell to collect all gulliver treats. Another tips is to give brown beetle, black bass and red snapper. Since we can choose which fish/bug to give to the camper now, you can get around 1k for each exchange. I rarely give campers rare creatures like tuna since I personally don’t think it is worth to waste 5k fish for 2k bell + 500 cookies and random mats.


----------



## aleshapie

Paperboy012305 said:


> My character just did the glee emotion when I ordered the Tommy Fortune Cookie for 500 bells, then ate it. Does anyone know what this means.



It means you are getting an item with a high star count. (increased rarity)


----------



## Moonfish

Is there a point to watering flowers besides getting friend powders? Does not being watered slow growth? Should I be watering my own plants?


----------



## LuciaMew

Moonfish said:


> Is there a point to watering flowers besides getting friend powders? Does not being watered slow growth? Should I be watering my own plants?



If the growing time is 4 hours, you have to water them at least once or they will wilt, otherwise you don’t really have to water flowers that only need 3 hours to bloom.


----------



## KaraNari

I am desperate to know, what level do I need to be to get Whitney and Wolfgang? The wolves are my favorite and I missed when they apparently first arrived and they dont show up in my contacts. Thanks!


----------



## uva

guys, I wonder if I can bring back to my camp an animal I sent home? I did this unintentionally


----------



## Angel-Rae

uva said:


> guys, I wonder if I can bring back to my camp an animal I sent home? I did this unintentionally



Yes you can. Go to the cat face symbol on the right of the screen. If you haven’t replaced the animal you will see a + sign. Select it and it will offer you a choice of all of the previously invited animals. If you have filled your camp since sending him home then you will need to send someone else home. Select their face then send home option. The + symbol will appear and you can invite the original guy back.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TykiButterfree

If you max an ammenity's level, can you display a lower level version of that ammenity? I like the ancient ruins at level 2 better that the completed temple at level 3.


----------



## PaperCat

TykiButterfree said:


> If you max an ammenity's level, can you display a lower level version of that ammenity? I like the ancient ruins at level 2 better that the completed temple at level 3.



i agree. the ruins are much better than the completed building. i would much rather have the ruins, so i am curious as well.


----------



## Ashariel

TykiButterfree said:


> If you max an ammenity's level, can you display a lower level version of that ammenity? I like the ancient ruins at level 2 better that the completed temple at level 3.



U can go back and put any amenity out but u can only put out the maxed verison unless you never upgraded it ...right now there is no way to go back to lvl 1 or 2...but I have heard this complaint alot


----------



## Roald_fan

Does anyone know when animals start maxing out at 25 instead of 20?  I've been wanting to bring my faves like Roald (of course) back, but they're still stuck at 20.


----------



## biker

Roald_fan said:


> Does anyone know when animals start maxing out at 25 instead of 20?  I've been wanting to bring my faves like Roald (of course) back, but they're still stuck at 20.



Nintendo announced their update today (for me) but so far the level is still up to 20, as I finished Marshal few minutes ago with this level. Maybe later today? Or the next few days probably


----------



## Ashariel

Roald_fan said:


> Does anyone know when animals start maxing out at 25 instead of 20?  I've been wanting to bring my faves like Roald (of course) back, but they're still stuck at 20.



It has been released u can update now and unfortunately everyones max is 25


----------



## Roald_fan

Ashariel said:


> It has been released u can update now and unfortunately everyones max is 25


Yep--I just updated and it works now.  It won't take long to get to 25, but at least they did it.


----------



## PaperCat

So I set the app to not give me notifications. But I still get notified, example: "Villager is here! Blah Blah". And I am like, I don't give af, please stop notifying me about this. Is this just me or does it happen to others?


----------



## Roald_fan

Is there such a thing as a perfect coconut? 

I've managed to get several perfect fruits...except coconut.  Does that exist in the game?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Roald_fan said:


> Is there such a thing as a perfect coconut?
> 
> I've managed to get several perfect fruits...except coconut.  Does that exist in the game?



Nope.  Only regular fruits have perfect versions.


----------



## piske

i feel like it's incredibly difficult to have enough cotton on-hand, i'm always running out. i never seem to have this issue with metal, wood or preserves - is anyone else having a similar issue? are there certain villagers that give out cotton as rewards?


----------



## MopyDream44

Freyen said:


> i feel like it's incredibly difficult to have enough cotton on-hand, i'm always running out. i never seem to have this issue with metal, wood or preserves - is anyone else having a similar issue? are there certain villagers that give out cotton as rewards?



Hey Freyen, I'm not sure what level you are in Pocket Camp, but I do remember cotton being hard to come by at the lower levels. It definitely gets easier as you level up.  I would recommend looking at the following chart to see which villagers hand out cotton. Then invite your highest level villagers who hand out cotton to your camp. You will accumulate cotton quickly this way. If you don't want to invite villagers to your camp, you can always use a calling card for villagers who hand out cotton. If you only have a few cotton villagers you can invite to your camp, work on crafting the furniture and inviting more. That is your best bet for getting the materials you need. Also keep an eye out for garden events, as you can usually trade in flowers for crafting materials.


----------



## Flare

Anyone else been having this issue since Julian Pekoe and Boone arrived where Villagers who would want to talk to you in your campsite end up changing their minds? I've had this happen often and it's getting irritating.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Freyen said:


> i feel like it's incredibly difficult to have enough cotton on-hand, i'm always running out. i never seem to have this issue with metal, wood or preserves - is anyone else having a similar issue? are there certain villagers that give out cotton as rewards?



I'm not currently low on Cotton or any other crafting materials atm. 

Here's a list of currently available villagers who give Cotton.

• Agnes
• Maggie
• Bitty
• Sprinkle
• Roald
• Tex
• Bud
• Rex
• Broccolo

You should consider kicking everyone out you have atm while only inviting these villagers to your campsite to ensure you can get Cotton quickly.


----------



## Roald_fan

Since Stitches' cookies are gone, does that mean there's no way to get the big bear anymore, if you don't already have it?


----------



## Bcat

Roald_fan said:


> Since Stitches' cookies are gone, does that mean there's no way to get the big bear anymore, if you don't already have it?



currently, no. But they might very well try to re-release the items.


----------



## Roald_fan

Bcat said:


> currently, no. But they might very well try to re-release the items.


Thanks!  I hope so.  I just love that thing, but I was bound and determined not to spend any actual money to get it.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

When will the game be globalized for ALL countries?


----------



## arturia

nvm i found the answer


----------



## Bcat

which kind of cookie is the sapling clock in?


----------



## Biyaya

I gave kudos to someone and I was told me how many centimeters all the fish that person caught adds up to. How long has this been a feature?


----------



## Luna Moonbug

i'm new...just got a new phone a few weeks ago and trying to get more free leaf tickets

how do you link facebook and twitter to ACPC?
i followed the direction but there's no icon for facebook or twitter when i go to the "add friend"


----------



## Biyaya

Luna Moonbug said:


> i'm new...just got a new phone a few weeks ago and trying to get more free leaf tickets
> 
> how do you link facebook and twitter to ACPC?
> i followed the direction but there's no icon for facebook or twitter when i go to the "add friend"



After you clicked on "add friend", did you click on "find a friend" at the bottom of the drop down menu? If not, do that and see if the icons are there.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Soti said:


> After you clicked on "add friend", did you click on "find a friend" at the bottom of the drop down menu? If not, do that and see if the icons are there.



thank you...it worked...


----------



## Biyaya

Luna Moonbug said:


> thank you...it worked...



 Excellent. Glad it worked!


----------



## boring

Soti said:


> I gave kudos to someone and I was told me how many centimeters all the fish that person caught adds up to. How long has this been a feature?



It's only for the fishing tourney! When the tourney is over next week that should go away lol


----------



## Luna Moonbug

how can i access the pictures i've taken on this game?


----------



## AngelBunny

Luna Moonbug said:


> how can i access the pictures i've taken on this game?



They should be in your device's photo folder if you tapped the "save" button


----------



## Luna Moonbug

how do you obtain to craft a Torri gate? it would be really cool for Redd's festival decoration in our camp...



- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny from tiger said:


> They should be in your device's photo folder if you tapped the "save" button



thank you for your help...


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Luna Moonbug said:


> how do you obtain to craft a Torri gate? it would be really cool for Redd's festival decoration in our camp...
> View attachment 219282



I'm wondering the same thing actually!


----------



## MinishMae

Do you know if amiibo villagers can move out on their own? 
Like I have a lot of the zelda amiibo villagers and some from cards. Are they able to ping me and say they want to move out?

Edit: Woops, sorry! Didn't realize this was Pocket Camp-- my bad!


----------



## Ashariel

ElysiaCrossing said:


> I'm wondering the same thing actually!



I believe this is part of an amenity...


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Ashariel said:


> I believe this is part of an amenity...



thanks...it's the tier 3 level 5 called Redd's Shrine (it's the harmonious amenity)

http://animalcrossingpocketcamp.gamepedia.com/Redd%27s_Shrine


----------



## Biyaya

So, I was told that it's possible to plant amenities in their previous appearance into my camp after it has been maxed out but wasn't told how to actually do that. I really don't believe him. Can anybody confirm it is untrue or tell me how to go about doing this? Many thanks!


----------



## GlitterCube12

Hello I'm new! Can anyone help me please? I don't know how to make my own post yet so im posting this here. I'm trying to get my tree to level 4 which I believe is 50 hours and 50 days? I've done well over 50 hours and I've logged in for over 50 days without missing any yet my tree still isn't growing! I'm very confused! Please help! Thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also sorry if I'm on the wrong page! I'm new sorry!


----------



## MopyDream44

Soti said:


> So, I was told that it's possible to plant amenities in their previous appearance into my camp after it has been maxed out but wasn't told how to actually do that. I really don't believe him. Can anybody confirm it is untrue or tell me how to go about doing this? Many thanks!



I think I saw that thread, and I'm also dubious. I do not think we have the ability to choose which level of each amenity to display, but if we can, I am also interested in how to display which level we would like.


----------



## Biyaya

GlitterCube12 said:


> Hello I'm new! Can anyone help me please? I don't know how to make my own post yet so im posting this here. I'm trying to get my tree to level 4 which I believe is 50 hours and 50 days? I've done well over 50 hours and I've logged in for over 50 days without missing any yet my tree still isn't growing! I'm very confused! Please help! Thanks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also sorry if I'm on the wrong page! I'm new sorry!



No worries! So, you will want to go to the Animal Crossing: New Leaf forum to post about anything related to that game. This one is for the Pocket Camp app. If there are no threads like this in that forum, there will be a brown +Post New Thread button on both the top and bottom of the page so you can make your own. 

Someone here might know the answer. I don't. But I think those in the New Leaf forum are the most likely to know and be able to help. My best guess is just upgrading shops and playing the game, and it eventually will get there.



MopyDream44 said:


> I think I saw that thread, and I'm also dubious. I do not think we have the ability to choose which level of each amenity to display, but if we can, I am also interested in how to display which level we would like.



Yeah. It'd be a nice feature to have. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Crystiesc

I often like to check my inventory to see which items I am still missing from each event. I can't seem to look cate the zinnia items. I don't see them under furniture or special... where are they located in the catalogue?


----------



## Ashariel

Crystiesc said:


> I often like to check my inventory to see which items I am still missing from each event. I can't seem to look cate the zinnia items. I don't see them under furniture or special... where are they located in the catalogue?



They r not in there probably due to the fact that the items are different on Android and iPhone...you just have to check ur inventory or trade list and remember what u got


----------



## Poptato

I'm not sure if someone asked this already. But how do you manage your inventory? I always become full of stuff since I have a habit of collecting fish, bugs, etc. Currently my inventory space is 200. Is it worth it to invest in? I'd like to hear your thoughts and suggestions!


----------



## Biyaya

I'm not sure if I can word this properly, but...

After getting the golden trophy in the fishing tournament, there is a list of items that can be won in a random order before getting duplicates from that same list. After earning all of those, will it still go through the whole list again before getting second duplicates of each item?


----------



## Pansy

Soti said:


> After earning all of those, will it still go through the whole list again before getting second duplicates of each item?



From what I've experienced, I think the prizes are truly random. Right now, I have 5 green beanies and 3 pink ones, so if it repeated then I would have 5 of one color and 4 of the other. But I also haven't been paying attention, so take what I say with a grain of salt :<


----------



## Ashariel

Poptato said:


> I'm not sure if someone asked this already. But how do you manage your inventory? I always become full of stuff since I have a habit of collecting fish, bugs, etc. Currently my inventory space is 200. Is it worth it to invest in? I'd like to hear your thoughts and suggestions!



After you get one of each than  it's random...


----------



## AngelBunny

im gonna bump this


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

Hey guys. I haven't played pocket camp in a really long time and started it up a few days ago. I found a lot of pok? balls, maybe 7 or 8 or so? Anyway, since then I haven't found any more. Am I doing something wrong? I believe the event is until november 12, but I can't craft pokemon stuff either anymore. Is it just me?


----------



## smonikkims

JapaneseBlossom said:


> Hey guys. I haven't played pocket camp in a really long time and started it up a few days ago. I found a lot of pok? balls, maybe 7 or 8 or so? Anyway, since then I haven't found any more. Am I doing something wrong? I believe the event is until november 12, but I can't craft pokemon stuff either anymore. Is it just me?



The event ended a while ago. Unfortunately there's nothing you can do with the Pok?balls now but they do sell for 100 bells each which is why I kept collecting them after I was done crafting.


----------



## JapaneseBlossom

Oh, that sucks. The announcement in game says it continues until november 12..

Thanks for your answer!


----------



## wALEX

hi guys! i would like a villager zucker at what level can I invite him?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

wALEX said:


> hi guys! i would like a villager zucker at what level can I invite him?



Hello, Zucker hasn't been released yet.  Nintendo has only released a small fraction of the total villagers from ACNL.


----------



## smonikkims

JapaneseBlossom said:


> Oh, that sucks. The announcement in game says it continues until november 12..
> 
> Thanks for your answer!



I googled it and it's actually just the free eevee hood that is available as a gift for everyone until november 12.


----------



## Fullofgummibears

I'm sorry if this is a silly question. But when gardening has anyone else noticed the dirt mounts or flowers sparkling? If so, what does that mean?


----------



## boring

Fullofgummibears said:


> I'm sorry if this is a silly question. But when gardening has anyone else noticed the dirt mounts or flowers sparkling? If so, what does that mean?



Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe this means someone has watered your flowers


----------



## Fullofgummibears

Lijan said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe this means someone has watered your flowers



Thank you! Such a beginner question. Haha


----------



## boring

Fullofgummibears said:


> Thank you! Such a beginner question. Haha



No you're fine, we all get confused


----------



## Laureline

How do you get a lovely table to craft another lovely table? Tia wants it in my camp.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Laureline said:


> How do you get a lovely table to craft another lovely table? Tia wants it in my camp.



By another lovely table do you mean a recolored version?  For that you need the original lovely table and then Cyrus will refurbish it.


----------



## Laureline

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> By another lovely table do you mean a recolored version?  For that you need the original lovely table and then Cyrus will refurbish it.


I don’t really know to be honest. It’s one of the furniture pieces Tia wants and I can’t craft it without having one.


----------

